# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  Visteis tv1 el sabado? que mago mas malo x favor.

## zaapa

hola soy nuevo, =)

en tv1 uno simpaticorro q repetia las bromas de tamariz con lo de "recuerdas tu nombre" y tonterias similares,

hizo una ambiciosa pesima, con unas 505.

fatal, la camara lo cogia x mal angulo encima y se notaba muxo q tenia el corte con el meñeque, bha todo pesimo.

alguien lo vio?


otro cutre q salio fue el mago ese italiano q lo hace todo a lo grande,
q salio 1 xica de un cubo, u luego se cambio por un tio feo, lo visteis? pues algo le salio mal pk se le abrio la compuerta por abajo xddd 

increible, decidme q alguien lo vio  :117: DDD,


bueno y ya por ultimo pregunto, alguien sabe como hizo un xico q salio x nada por aqui, q saco una caja de carton, la doblo en medio del escenario, metio la xica dentro y la atraveso por todos lados con 200 palos de madera, alguien sabe como lo hizo o donde estaba la xica escondida? gracias. 

un saludo,

----------


## Goreneko

magia...

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> magia...


Yo no lo habría descrito mejor.

En cuanto al resto, te aconsejo hacer un esfuerzo y escribir mejor. Las 'q' y las 'x' en lugar de 'que' o 'ch' déjalas para los sms. Y si depaso dejas caer alguna tilde que otra, todavía mejor.

----------


## Alex87

te refieres a tony gambero?? q tb esta en shalakabula. si la verdad esq si, a mi me parecio tb un poco pobre la actuacion en cuanto al juego porq  yo q estoy empezando y conozco todas las tecnicas q utilizo me parece injusto q le den una actuacion en television haciendo lo primero q se aprende (falsas mezclas,etc)y q se notaba un monton en vez de alguien q se lo curre mas.no cuestiono su profesionalidad solo q podria haber elegido otro juego "menos simple" ya q va a hacerlo en television,ya q se podria caer en q cualquiera pueda pensar q pueda hacer una actuacion en television. 
para q no sea todo negativo para el pobre gambero dire q me gusto en shalakabula con el juego de hacer desaparecer el anillo puesto en una cuerda.

----------


## Vangrant

Tu te has leido alguna norma del foro?

----------


## KlinKlan

> magia...


pues si, yo no quiero saber cómo lo hace. Lo vi en directo hace medio año y así, y en directo os puedo decir que gana un montón y apagué mi detector de secreto en cuanto vi que era una caja de cartón. Algunos habláis de que cuando eres mago ya no te ilusiona nada y tal, si, pero en el otro lado de la balanza hay cosas que te ilusionan 1000 veces más que a alguien que no es mago, porque yo al salir estaba extasiado con ese juego y a los demás les daba más o menos igual.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

zaapa,

*repetia las bromas de tamariz con lo de "recuerdas tu nombre"* 

Mucho me temo que esa frase no la ha inventado Tamariz, y la dicen 8 de cada 10 magos. La verdad a mi tampoco me gusta.

*como hizo un xico q salio x nada por aqui, q saco una caja de carton, la doblo en medio del escenario, metio la xica dentro y la atraveso por todos lados con 200 palos de madera*

Tal y como comenta el compañero Vangrant, leete las normas del foro, y algun libro de magia antes de preguntar estas cosas y llamar "xico que salio" a Yunke, uno de los mejores magos de escena de este pais.

 :Wink:

----------


## Salazar

La magia es una adicción, cada vez que veo algo nuevo más me apasiona.
Es más, creo que el colectivo de magos e ilusionistas, principiantes, amateurs o profesionales, tenemos la obligación de seguir ilusionando, impresionando a un mundo, donde ya de poco nos sorprendemos.
El que sepas hacer una barajadura falsa o un encarte, no quiere decir que seas mago.
Además todos, absolutamente todos, hemos tenido un día malo en que nos han pillado la rutina.

Seamos humildes.

----------


## ExTrEm0

A mí tampoco me gusta ese mago Italiano, una vez lo vi usar un FP y vamos... demasiado descarado y rápido, no me moló, el otro del que habláis no lo conozco. Nada supera a NADA X AQUI    :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   Joder, estoy deseando que sea sábado

----------


## Gandalf

Para ser el primer mensaje de Zaapa no es que sea muy instructivo ni que demuestre que se ha pasado por el post de las normas del foro.

Zaapa, lo que has visto en la tele es un mago, Toni Gambero, al que las cámaras le pillaron algún movimiento, justo lo que tú dices, pero acusas al mago de la función del regidor. Mal por el mago, que debió de ser más cuidadoso, cierto, pero el mago no elige la cámara. Criticarle por hacer una rutina de ambiciosa, te parezca fácil o no, o por hacerlo con una maravillosa 505 ...  :?  

Si un mago, como el "cutre italiano" tiene un fallo en escena es lamentable. Reirse de ello es signo de que o sabes tanto que la soberbia te puede o no tienes ni idea de lo fácil o difícil que es lo que hizo y te ries con ignorancia. En ambos casos deberías ser más respetuoso con el trabajo de esa persona.

Que a Yunke le llames "chico que salió" me dice que no te importa ni quien es ni si es bueno o malo. Pero como el juego te gustó quieres saber como lo hizo. Pues siento informarte que aquí no te lo vamos a contestar. Seguro que lo encuentras en algún libro de magia que yo tampoco me he leido.

Lo siento chico, tu primer mensaje no me ha llegado al alma. ¿Que le vamos a hacer?

----------


## superberis

De cualquier modo, hay una cosa que me sorprende mucho. En otro post se comentaba que es una pena que cuando uno ya sabe algo de magia haya juegos que no le sorprendan, y por lo tanto ver magia pierde un poco de la sorpresa, la incertidumbre y la maravilla que tiene cuando uno es profano. Hasta ahí estoy de acuerdo. Lo que no entiendo es porqué cuando un mago hace un juego que nos gusta lo primero que preguntan algunos es ¿alguién puede explicarme dónde está el truco?. Yo creo que una buena manera de seguir sorprendiéndose con la magia es tratar de no saber más de lo que realmente necesitamos saber para mejorar nuestro nivel. Si uno es principiante (y alguien que ni tan siquiera sabe los nombres de los magos es más que probable que lo sea) no creo que el próximo juego que vaya a hacer sea el de la caja, sino que empezará por algo más sencillo. Entonces, creo que es mejor no saber dónde están ciertos trucos, seguir disfrutando de la magia tanto viendo a los magos buenos actuar, como practicando las técnicas y secretos que corresponden a tu nivel.

Naturalmente es sólo una opinión, nada contra ti zaapa. Saludos.

----------


## si66

*Magic O'Malley escribio:*
te aconsejo hacer un esfuerzo y escribir mejor. Las 'q' y las 'x' en lugar de 'que' o 'ch' déjalas para los sms. Y si depaso dejas caer alguna tilde que otra, todavía mejor. 

JAJAJAJAJA.
No pierdas las esperanzas Magic O'Malley, es dificil pero lo vas a lograr.
A parte del esfuerzo y la constante con la magia, una tarea mas se te encomendó.
Hay momentos en que leo y pienso que será imposible poder hacer cambiar ese hábito.

Fuerza, yo estoy con vos.

 :Wink:

----------


## BITTOR

Lo que no me gusta es que porque un juego no tenga tecnica o que tecnicamente sea muy facil se catalogue de mal juego. Hay que recordar que para el espectador no debe haber diferencia entre un juego automatico, uno tecnicamente facil, o uno tecnicamente complejo. El espectador no sabe si yo estoy controlando, forzando, contando en falso, empalmando o lo que sea. Para el, los movimientos que tu haces han de ser los mismos que para un juego automatico. Y ademas la gracia de un juego esta en la presentacion y en la capacidad de entretener con lo que estas haciendo.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> No pierdas las esperanzas Magic O'Malley, es dificil pero lo vas a lograr.
> A parte del esfuerzo y la constante con la magia, una tarea mas se te encomendó.
> Hay momentos en que leo y pienso que será imposible poder hacer cambiar ese hábito.
> Fuerza, yo estoy con vos.


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   Pues te aseguro que en ocasiones hay frutos. El pobre Mago Iván, jovencito él, me aseguró que haría esfuerzos para mejor y LO HIZO! (esforzarse y mejorar, ambas cosas) y encima me estaba agradecido. Buen chaval.. si pone el mismo interés en la magia llegará lejos. 

Gracias por los ánimos... Venga, te invito a una ración de tildes a la plancha!  :P

----------


## Miguel Díaz

si pone el mismo interés en la magia LELGARÁ lejos :Confused: ? Pero O'Malley, no se te cae la cara de vergüenza :Confused: ??

Como avise a los del RAE verás!!!

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Que perro!!!! Lo ha corregido justo a tiempo!!!!!!!

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## BITTOR

Es lo que tiene; cada vez que escribe el amigo O´malley andamos todos con la lupa intentando encontrar algo   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Gandalf

ya, pero esas no valen, que a cualquiera se le adelanta un dedo antes que orto ¿no?


Solo deven contar las que se note que son faltas de berdaz.

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## brujilla

yo pienso que como intentes averiguar como se hace el truco pierde toda la ILUSION, que x algo es ilusionismo. yo los trucos de yunke los e visto 1000000000000 veces y no me he preguntao "¿como lo hace?" solo pienso "es increible lo que hace", y ya esta,  :o

----------


## MJJMarkos

Sólo un apunte: La ambiciosa es el juego en el que menos se descansa. Probablemente el más manipulativo de los que existen.

Cada pase usa al menos 2 o 3 técnicas.

Doble corte, saltos, empalmes, robos laterales, TPCs, Convincing Control de Marlo, Hermman Pass, dobles, triples, enfiles, pintajes, cartas corridas, adiciones secretas, snaps, insercciones diagonales, cambios en insercción o al voltear, dadas de arriba o de abajo...

Pensadlo y vereis que no existe ni un solo juego que requiere más...

Siempre y cuando se haga de forma potente y escaladamente.

El compañero forero no hablaba de malo el juego, sino el ejecutante. Yo salvaría a los dos, porque lo hizo muy bien, el problema es que nada más conocemos una técnica, buscamos siempre a ver que mago la hace y que tal le sale. El break se ve SIEMPRE, diga lo que diga la gente, y mucho más si se está en la televisión donde tienes que asegurar.

Por cierto, esto iba por BITTOR también, porque ha catalogado (creo eh!, perdoname y rectificaré si me equivoco) a la ambiciosa de un juego sin técnica o fácil... de los foreros activos que veo aquí y valorando videos y conocimientos, ni la mitad de aquí hacen la mitad de los pases descritos más arriba. Pongo mis dos brazos en el fuego... y se de unos cuantos que también los pondrían.

Eso sí BITTOR, estoy totalmente de acuerdo en que un juego (cualquiera) que no tenga técnica, o sea más simple, puede ser una joya (vease Cartomagia Fácil, o algunas de las joyas de Ramón... o incluso la Mnemonicosis...). Pero la ambiciosa sí que es complicada... sobretodo porque el público sabe (porque no sueltas la baraja ni amarrao) que manipulas... y mucho, y tu te tienes que encargar de que crean que no haces nada, que haces magia...

Un saludo.

----------


## eidanyoson

Mmjmarkos, te aseguro que tienes salvados los dos brazos...  8)

----------


## magic-carlos

Cierto. La ambiciosa no es simple ni por asomo.

Yo la tengo muy ensayada y espero atreverme a presentarla algún día. Todavía no lo he hecho nunca.

SAlud2

----------


## zaapa

jolin con los lingüistas, 

el substituir una x por ch es meramente para ahorrar tiempo escribiendo, pero bueno, si os hace ilusión leer un correcto castellano hare el esfuerzo por satisfaceros.

Si, no recordaba el nombre de Yunke, tampoco el de Gambero, y tampoco recuerdo el nombre de muchas tecnicas que utilizo, asi como el nombre de muchos juegos, tengo mala memoria para los nombres, pero tampoco esperaba que me dierais una patada semejante por ello.

Si, mi primer post no fue muy correcto, pido disculpas, unicamente pretendia ir al grano.

Si gambero usa unas 505, pienso que deberia tener la precaucion de presionar la parte delantera la de la baraja, ya que estas cartas son como ladrillos, y no como las bycicle que son mas flexibles.

Creo que alguien dijo un poco mas arriba que el break siempre se nota, pues a mi no se me nota y si se nota deberias remediarlo por que no deberia.

Bueno y respecto al truco de la caja de Yunke, si tenia curiosidad por saberlo ya que a mi las grandes ilusiones nunca me han gustado ya que todas parecen tener gato encerrado, sin embargo esta fue tan limpia y simple que desperto mi curiosidad, nada mas.

un saludo.

----------


## VANISH

Jaja estoy con ustedes...


Saludos!  :Wink:

----------


## MJJMarkos

> Creo que alguien dijo un poco mas arriba que el break siempre se nota, pues a mi no se me nota y si se nota deberias remediarlo por que no deberia.


1º Mientes.
2º Hablas con desconocimiento.
3º Un break es una SEPARACIÓN... si no se nota o no se puede llegar a apreciar... es QUE NO HAY SEPARACIÓN.
4º A Juan se los he visto.
5º A Ascanio se los vi.
6º A John Bannon.
7º A Pepe Carroll.
8º A Vallarino.
9º A Giobbi...
10º A cualquier MAGO se le ven.

Otra cosa es el ángulo de visión, pero repetimos: eso no lo puede controlar al 100% el mago. Me pongo en un punto estratégico y te veo el break a 10 metros, a ti, y a cualquiera que no cubra ese ángulo...

Deberías de remediar tu desconocimiento, eso sí que lo pienso, tanto en temas de historia de magos, como la actualidad, como por supuesto en las cosas que dices... eso sí que lo deberías de hacer tu.

Un saludo.

----------


## mariio

dos cositas:
si lo hace toni gambero todos podemos hacerlo mejor personalmente me parece un mago pesimo
respecto al juego de los palos con la caja de carton es muy simple:
yunque tiene palos con mirilla laser que le ayudan a saver los huecos que hay en la caja es muy simple xD
un saludo

----------


## ignoto

Toni Gambero es un buen mago.
Entre otras cosas porque el noventa por ciento de los "magos" se cagan la pata abajo en cuanto están en un plato de televisión (exceptuando los ignorantes o los inconscientes).
Un realizador sin control (o sea, tres de cada dos) te puede jorobar el mejor juego realizado con la técnica mas depurada.
La separación, si sabes que está ahí, la ves SIEMPRE. Si no lo sabes también la ves; en según que ángulo pero la ves.
La ambiciosa es un juego difícil.

----------


## Gandalf

> el substituir una x por ch es meramente para ahorrar tiempo escribiendo, pero bueno, si os hace ilusión leer un correcto castellano hare el esfuerzo por satisfaceros.


Eso quizás tenga sentido cuando el mensaje tiene un coste monetario y de espacio, como en los móviles. En un correo creo que no lo tiene. No es que nos haga ilusión, es que hay muchos que las contracciones nos cuesta seguirlas. Te agradecemos el esfuerzo, y esto no es broma ni chufla, de veras, gracias.




> Si, no recordaba el nombre de Yunke, tampoco el de Gambero, y tampoco recuerdo el nombre de muchas tecnicas que utilizo, asi como el nombre de muchos juegos, tengo mala memoria para los nombres, pero tampoco esperaba que me dierais una patada semejante por ello.


Vale, no recordaste los nombres, pero no tuviste problemas en llamarles "mago más malo" o "cutre". Si a mi me fuesen a dar esos adjetivos me gustaría que al menos se supiesen mi nombre. ¿No crees?




> Si gambero usa unas 505, pienso que deberia tener la precaucion de presionar la parte delantera la de la baraja, ya que estas cartas son como ladrillos, y no como las bycicle que son mas flexibles.


Las 505 las ha usado todo el mundo alguna vez, incluido San Juan Tamariz, y en mi opinión, para hacer una ambiciosa donde es posible que hagas dobles y triples volteos, no hay mejor baraja, pero esto ya es opinable. ¿No las has probado para eso? Hazlo, verás como funcionan.




> Creo que alguien dijo un poco mas arriba que el break siempre se nota, pues a mi no se me nota y si se nota deberias remediarlo por que no deberia.


Se te nota, solo que no has mirado bien. Si metes el mañique entre el mazo la separación debe existir, con lo que se ve. El break tiene ángulos. A mi tampoco me lo han visto, pero se que se ve. Si me pilla un regidor con la cámara que le pillaron a gambero me lo verian como a él, bueno, quizás menos por que estoy de acuerdo en que a él se le notó en exceso, estoy contigo en eso.




> Bueno y respecto al truco de la caja de Yunke, si tenia curiosidad por saberlo ya que a mi las grandes ilusiones nunca me han gustado ya que todas parecen tener gato encerrado, sin embargo esta fue tan limpia y simple que desperto mi curiosidad, nada mas.


Con esto solo decirte que las normas de este foro indican que no se pueden destripar los juegos, ni siquiera en el area secreta, así que tu pregunta indicaba que no te las habías leido o que no las estabas haciendo caso, cosas poco recomendable para evitar estos asuntos. 

Y como el tema creo que no da para mucho más tan solo darte la bienvenida al foro y decirte que normalmente no somos tan malos. Reina una calma general que solo se tensa en momentos como este, pero pasan y ya está. Lo dicho, bienvenido y disfruta del foro, que no todo son palos.

----------


## Patito

Hola y bienvenido al foro... Ya te harás dado cuenta que has entrado "por la puerta grande"... :D 

El tema, y creo que hablo por todos (y si no es así, que me corrijan), es que estamos tan tranquilos en este foro que a veces necesitamos un poquito de exaltación para romper la monotonía.   :Wink:  
Hay una cuestión que yo llamaría primordial: si no piensas hacer un juego, para qué quieres saber cómo se hace? Ya que estamos, por qué no intentamos dar con la fórmula de la cocacola, que eso sí que tiene tela...

Y respecto a las x, las ch, las k, las q y demás letras del alfabeto, dime que en un móvil te cuesta más excribir "ch" que "x", pero no me digas que en un teclado tardas más. Bueno, sí, tardas más: unos 300 o 400 milisegundos más. A no ser que te estés haciendo pis y hasta los milisegundos cuenten, no creo que sea tan grave perder 2 o 3 segundos más en cada mensaje que escribas. Vamos, que si hasta los funcionarios (si hay alguno, todos mis respetos hacia ellos) escriben "ch", ¿no vas a hacerlo tú?.

Nada, no me enrollo más.. Sólo un último consejo: cuidado con MJJMarkos y con Gandalf, que como los hagas enfadar, llegan hasta morder...  :Lol:   No, ahora en serio: desconozco tu nivel, pero seguro que podrás aprender muchísimo de estos dos compañeros, mientras que las preguntas sean coherentes y no tengan la intención de desvelar ningún secreto...

Un saludo

P.D.: Habrá que hablar con el administrador para preguntarle si no hay un plugin para el foro que no permita enviar el mensaje hasta que no se cumplan las reglas básicas de ortografía... Estaría bien.. :twisted:

----------


## Gandalf

> P.D.: Habrá que hablar con el administrador para preguntarle si no hay un plugin para el foro que no permita enviar el mensaje hasta que no se cumplan las reglas básicas de ortografía... Estaría bien.. :twisted:


¡¡¡¡No pides tu na!!!!

Hombre, a lo sumo quizás se puede hacer que hasta que al menos no hayan pinchado en el enlace de las normas no puedan postear, pero aun así me parece poco útil. Eso no impide que no se las lean.

Si como está yo lo veo bien, el que no lo escribe bien se le pide que lo haga y ya está. Si se empeñan en seguir haciendolo mal yo lo que hago es no leerlos. Suspendí latín en bachillerato dos años seguidos, ya no lo estudio más.

 :P

----------


## Salazar

Solo y sin que sirva de precedentes voy a revelar uno de mis trucos.

Uno de los trucos más ocultos que poseo.

Se llama el corrector:

La rutina es la siguiente, como soy pésimo con la ortografía, abro el Word y escribo el mensaje. Después de usar la herramienta “Corrector ortográfico” y comprobar que están bien escritas las palabras, procedo a copiar el texto en el foro que sea.

Espero que podáis disfrutar con esta rutina y para que comprobéis lo que os digo mirad las dos versiones del texto, la de abajo es una versión no corregida.

 :Oops:   :Oops:   copia no corregida   :Oops:   :Oops:  

Solo y sin que sirva de precedentes voy a revelar uno de mis trucos.

Uno de los trucos más ocultos que poseo.

Se llama el corrector:

La rutina es la siguiente, como soy pesimo con la ortografia, habro el Word y escribo el mensaje. Después de usar la herramienta “Corrector ortografico” y comprovar que estan bien escritas las palabras, procedo a copiar el texto en el foro que sea.

Espero que podais disfruitar con esta rutina y para que comproveis lo que os digo mirad las dos versiones del texto, la de abajo es una versión no corregida.

----------


## Gandalf

Es cierto, se nota el copy-paste

 :P  :P  :P  :P

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Pues en el copia pega, lo has pegado dos veces!!!!   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Un saludo.

----------


## Salazar

Ponerla dos veces, es simplemente para que veáis que pasaría si no usara la rutina “el corrector”.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Miguel Díaz

DonSalazar, buena respuesta!

DonSalazar, buena respuesta!

DonSalazar, buena respuesta!

DonSalazar, buena respuesta!


Pues yo no consigo que solo se pegue 2 veces!!!   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Que perro!!!! Lo ha corregido justo a tiempo!!!!!!!



JAJAJAJAJAJAJA ¡Te aguantas! Lo que pasa es que tengo la, parece, fea costumbre de releer el mensaje antes de enviarlo y una vez enviado. Y por supuesto que corrijo a toda velocidad. Sé que algunos vagos y ociosos sólo estáis en el foro para pillarme en algún fallo, como ese tal Bittor (saludos amigo   :Lol:  )





> el substituir una x por ch es meramente para ahorrar tiempo escribiendo, pero bueno, si os hace ilusión leer un correcto castellano hare el esfuerzo por satisfaceros.


Estimado Zaapa: Es triste que lo hagas por lo que denominas 'satisfacer nuestra ilusión'. En primer lugar deberías hacerlo por ti mismo. El que os idiquemos, animemos, roguemos.. que escribáis mejor atiende a dos razones: 

La primera, facilitar la comprensión del mensaje (te aseguro que algunos mensajes son totalmente ilegibles por la ausencia de comas y puntos, por las faltas de ortografía, por el uso de argot, por las abreviaturas...) Ten en cuenta que a este foro acceden personas de distintos países o de distintos hábitos técnicos (hay, incluso, gente que no sabe lo que es el Messenger).

La segunda (y utópica): Contribuir a que nuestra lengua se mantenga dentro de un orden, porque últimamente nos la estamos cargando con saña.

Por cierto, muy bueno tu mensaje anunciador del esfuerzo. En él has escrito 'substituir', forma un tanto anticuada, pero válida. Bien la tilde de 'ilusión' (ya se nos estaban almacenando demasiadas sin usar...), pero te faltó la de 'haré'. Un esfuercito más y seguro que tu próximo post es impecable! (Ojo.. todo va con buen rollito   :Smile1:  )

----------


## Gandalf

¿IDIQUEMOS?

Te he pillado otra!!!!!!!

 :P  :P  :P  :P

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> ¿IDIQUEMOS?
> 
> Te he pillado otra!!!!!!!
> 
>  :P  :P  :P  :P


PREEEEEEEEEEEEEEMIIIIIIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO para Gandalf!!!!!!!

Acabas de ganarte dos 'yoyas', por #@%&$@!!!!!!   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Aunque no debemos caer en el error de confundir un error tipográfico (jamás los he mencionado) con las burradas gramaticales y ortográficas que nos inundan. Pero vale, esa se me ha colado en el repaso. No creas que me importa. ¿Acaso los grandes magos no cometen, en alguna ocasión, algún pequeño desliz?

JAJAJAJA.

Ahora llegará un post para proponer a Mariano que cambie el nombre del foro y pase a llamarse 'FORO ESPECIALIZADO EN ILUSIONISMO Y CAZA DE GAZAPOS COMETIDOS POR O'MALLEY'

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Miguel Díaz

QEU nos inundan :Confused: ??

Ahora LELGARÁ un post :Confused: ??

Bueno, bueno, yo no digo nada!!! 
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> QEU nos inundan??
> 
> Ahora LELGARÁ un post??
> 
> Bueno, bueno, yo no digo nada!!!


Lo que te va a llegar es un MP con un guante de boxeo 'King Size' y un potente muelle. Cuando lo abras no te muevas, porque del directo que te va a dar te va a arreglar de una vez tu estúpida cara, ¿Entiendes?


(Y el viernes pagas tu la ronda, por listillo. Y le voy a encargar a tu padre una caja de Mosquitos de Kenya para que te la vacíe en los 'gayumbos' y te quedes tres meses sin poder refocilar)

----------


## Gandalf

Deberíamos advertir en las normas del foro que es necesario conectarse al mismo con la última edición del María Moliner a la derecha del ratón, para evitar entrar en polémicas que ni los de la RAE tienen...

Por cierto, O'Malley, habrá que hacer más uso de ella y perpetuarla un poco más si quieres que la palabra "refocilar" termine teniendo la acepción que creo le has dado en tu último mensaje...

 :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P

PD: Curioso que salga al mismo tiempo el mismo tema en distintos foros.

----------


## Salazar

mdiazrub dijo:





> Pues yo no consigo que solo se pegue 2 veces!!!


Yo he puesto la version no corregida en la copia del Word.

----------


## BITTOR

> Por cierto, esto iba por BITTOR también, porque ha catalogado (creo eh!, perdoname y rectificaré si me equivoco) a la ambiciosa de un juego sin técnica o fácil...


Yo no se de que juego hablabais, no lo vi pero entendi por lo que se comentaba en el post que al chico no le habia gustado porque era tecnicamente muy facil y por eso contexte, porque hay juegazos muy faciles tecnicamente y con un gran impacto en el espectador y que hay mucha gente que cuando los lee y descubre lo faciles que son ni se molesta en hacerlos pensando que son una tonteria. Y tambien te digo compañero que tienes tus brazos salvados. Un saludo.  :Wink:

----------


## MJJMarkos

Perdóname BITTOR, pensé que tu sí te referías a la ambiciosa y no a los juegos en general. Entonces tu comentario es 100% acertado y vamos por el mismo camino de ideas los dos.

Un saludo!

----------


## zaapa

MJJMarkos por favor no seas ingenuo, 

obviamente que se ve el break de un mago si tienes a alguien justo mirando en la posicion adecuada.

a Gambero no se le deberia haber visto el break teniendo la camara enfocandole frontalmente, ok?  no hizo presion en la parte delantera de la baraja y la separacion se transmitió por todo el mazo, era algo exagerado y completamente inaceptable.

La verdad es que me da igual que digas que ves el break de tamariz o de otros grandes magos, a mi no se me ve. Deberias tener la precaución de pivotar el mazo ligeramente para que el break "mire" al suelo. y aun asi no se deberia verse, talvez tu metes medio meñique dentro del mazo, pero con introducir un poco la yema es suficiente, y el resto de dedos tapan la separación en el borde exterior largo derecho, mientras el pulgar presiona la parte delantera para que no se extienda la separacion. La unica forma de verlo el es que alguien ponga la cabeza encima de tu barriga.

yo uso las 505 y no se me ve el break rodeado de gente.


respecto a las abreviaciones, me ahorro 0.3 decimas de segundo por cada letra que no escribo, si sumas el numero de letras que me puedo ahorrar, veras la de tiempo que me ahorro.

(esto solo lo digo para justificarlo, como veis intento escribir lo mas correctamente posible ya que como bien han dicho antes, aqui hay gente mas mas paises.)

y no, no me parece deficil la ambiciosa, dependera de las técnicas que utilices para dejar la carta siempre arriba pero creo conocer la mayoria, y no me parece tan difícl como dicen algunos.

en cambio el salto si es dificil, almenos cuando empiezas, y no me refiero al sutil movimiento de intercambio de paquetes con el giro de muñeca, si no al riffle pass. 
http://barbarapatrick.com/magicvideos/rifflepass.mov

MJJMarkos segun tu esta tecnica tampoco es invisible no?

----------


## Patito

Ay, que se avecina tormenta, Zaapa...

----------


## magic-carlos

Zapaa...

lo de la ortografía es por cuestión de respeto. No por otra cosa.

Si dices que te parece un juego facil la ambiciosa una de dos:
   1. o eres buenísimo en la magia (cosa que dudo).
   2. o no la has presentado en tu vida.

Si la ambiciosa no es dificil me gustaría saber que consideras que tiene que tener un juego para que sea complicado. Me pongo a pensar en algunos juegos que creo yo muy complejos y siempre contienen técnicas que ya se hayan en la ambiciosa y además más cubiertas.
Cada pase en la ambiciosa es una técnica oculta y bien preparada (se supone) que le cuelas al espectador. Y mientras, éste te está mirando las manos con 100 ojos.

lo de los breaks paso de comentarlo :D  eso se lo dejo a markos.

Saludos

----------


## MJJMarkos

Chicos... ¿me contengo?

Voy a hacerlo.

Primero: 

Leete el Canuto, estúdiatelo.
Después, te lees el GEC, enterito, los 5 tomos.
Luego el expert, luego el Erdnase, luego el de Pepe, luego los de Tamariz...

Y luego haz un ESTUDIO de AÑOS sobre el salto.

Y cuando termines, te darás cuenta de dos cosas:

1º Que no tienes ni idea ahora mismo.
2º Que no sabes cómo hago magia.
3º Que el BREAK siempre se ve... incluso metiendo la yemita... que es como se debe de hacer... por quién nos tomas ? o mejor dicho, ¿por quién me tomas? Después de más de 10 años, algo sé sobre el tema.
4º El Salto, cualquiera, el que sea, es VISIBLE.
5º A tu lado, después de la cagada que has dicho entre el BREAK y el SALTO, soy un experto en ambas técnicas. Es más, en mi círculo, el ÚNICO que usa el salto como control standard soy YO, ni Vicente Canuto (te suena), ni Palmer (lo hace, pero no lo usa), ni Jovi, ni Tamariz cuando viene (y mira que lo hace bien).

Y ninguno es INVISIBLE. Aprende magia y luego discute.

Y el BREAK, si lo haces con el meñique, se ve desde el lado contrario a dicha mano, sobretodo si actuas de PIE (sabes lo que es eso? estar de pie no, digo actuar  :Wink:  ) y el público está sentado. Y si lo haces con el pulgar por detrás el BREAK se TRANSMITE hasta medio centímetro o más en la baraja... dependiendo de la flexibilidad. Y por cierto, yo uso breaks, y no tengo que inclinar la baraja... nadie lo hace... para hacer un enfile que haces? te das la vuelta, enfilas y te vuelves a poner de cara al público?

Por favor, primero lee, mucho, mucho, mucho, menos videos que te hacen decir chorradas como que un salto es invisible. Luego ten experiencia, después codeate con gente que sepa, y luego intenta discutir sobre magia.

Hasta entonces, por favor, abstente de decir tonterias o de discutir y meter ideas a la gente en la cabeza que no son así. Y menos aún decir cosas sin sentido.




> obviamente que se ve el break de un mago si tienes a alguien justo mirando en la posicion adecuada.





> La verdad es que me da igual que digas que ves el break de tamariz o de otros grandes magos, a mi no se me ve.


Obviamente se ve, pero a ti no... tu eres el más guay, pero afirmas que sí. O sea que obviamente el ser humano necesita oxígeno para vivir, pero tu no. Es decir, que el salto que Giobbi, Tamariz, Erdnase, Hugard, Braue, Jennings, Vernon, Slydini, Kaps, etc, dijeron que era VISIBLE y que no existía un pase invisible, pero tu vas y encuentras uno en internet.

Y lo más gracioso, me hablas de los ángulos, y me pones un video de un salto. Que por cierto, no lo he visto, pero a que la toma es desde un poco arriba de la baraja, casi mostrando el dorso no?  :Wink:  . Es que ese es el ANGULO bueno de un SALTO.

Primero aprende, y luego plantea tus pensamientos técnicos-teóricos-prácticos.

PD: ¿Por qué te contesto? Ais, supongo que porque no me gusta que los demás lean CHORRADAS y BOBADAS que son FALSAS. Un texto como el tuyo y un principiante que lo lea y se crea que es cierto lo que dices, o lo derrumba (porque un break siempre se ve...), o lo hace hacerlo mal.

Te pillaba yo en mis clases y te desanimaba de tantos BREAKS que se te notan... básicamente porque a TODO EL MUNDO SE LE VE. Ya te lo han dicho más arriba.

No sigas, cierra el foro, dale a la X y dedícate a estudiar magia.

Concretamente leete el Erdnase, la parte en la que habla del salto en la mesa de Juego. También te puedes leer el salto de Zingone en el Expert Card Technique, o el 4º Giobbi, la introducción al capítulo de los saltos.

Como no pareces leer mucho (yo diría que nada), también te pediría que te mirases los videos de Peter Cassford, o que busques una entrevista a Michael Ammar (la tenía colgada en su web) en la que él mismo te explica el por qué y demás temas.

Aprende un poquito, aprende. Que no cuesta nada. Por cierto, que no se te ven los BREAKs, que eres mu' weno, pero que en la tele es distinto chaval. En la tele tienes que ir a asegurar, y si tienes que hacer un BREAK grandísimo para no perder un control, pues lo tendrás que hacer. La diferencia es que Gambero como han dicho ahí arriba, es bueno, y encima no se raja en un escenario. A parte, tienes unos BREAKs geniales pero luego no conoces a Yunke... o piensas que el juego que hizo Gambero es una cagada...

OisH! voy a entrar en eso!!!! se me olvidaba:

La ambiciosa, a parte de difícil como ya he dicho que es, es probablemente unos de los EFECTOS MÁGICOS CON CARTAS MÁS POTENTES que existen. Es de Vernon... ¿sabes quién es? Y es SU EFECTO. En el ejercito cuando iba a actuar para las tropas siempre le pedían el juego de la J de CORAZONES (carta con la que lo hizo Vernon una de las veces), y sobre todo... fue con el juego con el que engaño... a HOUDINI. Ni más ni menos.

----------


## Patito

Te lo puedes creer: MJJMarkos se ha contenido. Mira que en unos mensajes más arriba ya he avisado que podías aprender mucho... Pero no me has querido hacer caso... 

¿Le vas a soltar ahora a Gandalf alguna incongruencia? Lo digo por seguir el hilo, que valdrá la pena! :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:

----------


## Solitude

> hola soy nuevo, =)
> 
> en tv1 uno simpaticorro q repetia las bromas de tamariz con lo de "recuerdas tu nombre" y tonterias similares,
> 
> hizo una ambiciosa pesima, con unas 505.
> 
> fatal, la camara lo cogia x mal angulo encima y se notaba muxo q tenia el corte con el meñeque, bha todo pesimo.
> 
> alguien lo vio?


Yo no quería ser "malo", pero al ver este mensaje no he podido contenerme de contestar. ¡¡ME QUEDÉ ALUCINADO DE LO MAL QUE LO HIZO!! Me pregunté una y otra vez como es posible que un mago profesional lo haga tan horripilantemente mal. El volteo de las cartas, por ejemplo, lo hizo fatal, mostrando con claridad (y sin tener que rebobinar para verlo), las dos cartas. Pienso que si no se tiene la suficiente seguridad para hacerlo delante de las cámaras en directo, lo mejor es emplear otras técnicas más seguras para hacerlo. 

Pero es que no fue solo eso, se lució descubriendo secretos en casi todo lo que hizo. Se veía con claridad cada cosa que hacia. Fue un esperpento.

No es cuestión de querer comparar, pero tu ves realizar un doble volteo a Tamariz y se rie del público en su cara. Gambero utilizó unas cartas que se prestaban a realizar el doble volteo con más seguridad, pues no resbalaban tanto como las de otras marcas (Bicycle por ejemplo).

Vamos, que estoy convencido de que aquí mismo hay muchos magos de muchísima más calidad que gambero, pero por la razón que sea, no han tenido la misma oportunidad para demostrarlo.

----------


## MJJMarkos

Por cierto Solitude, lo hizo mal para ti, para el público quedaría bien, porque al menos el mínimo lo da (y no soy fan de Gambero precisamente, todo lo contrario).

Pero sí te voy a decir una cosa, a Tamariz le he visto yo fallar en público, a MagoMigue también, a Pepe, a Pepe Regueira, a todos... en la tele.

Un doble descuadrado pasa también con las 505. O pensais que no se descuadran? Entonces para qué hizo Ascanio un estudio de dejadas... ais Arturo, si es que lo que tendrías que haber hecho es usar 505 siempre (que las usaba por cierto, usaba de todo)...

Seamos sensatos, se puede fallar SIEMPRE. Así que no seamos críticos con alguien al que ninguno de aquí le hacemos sombra en un escenario, porque si algo tiene Gambero es tirón con el público profano (os doy la razón, porque copia... pero como en España no hay cultura mágica... nadie se da cuenta).

----------


## Solitude

> Por cierto Solitude, lo hizo mal para ti, para el público quedaría bien, porque al menos el mínimo lo da (y no soy fan de Gambero precisamente, todo lo contrario).
> 
> Pero sí te voy a decir una cosa, a Tamariz le he visto yo fallar en público, a MagoMigue también, a Pepe, a Pepe Regueira, a todos... en la tele.
> 
> .


Tu tienes indudablemente mucha mejor capacidad que yo para hablar y obviamente respeto mucho tu opinión. Pero... como bien has dicho... para mi lo hizo fatal. No dudo que Tamariz o cualquier otro haya cometido multitud de fallos. Yo también se los he visto, lo que me ha ayudado a perderle el "respeto" (entre comillas). Ahora veo mejor la realidad. Antes al no saber yo, nada de nada, me parecia magistral. Ahora le sigo admirando, pero con un sentido más cercano a la realidad. Lo que sí te digo, es que sin duda alguna, cuando veo hacer un doble volteo a Tamariz, lo hace con una APLASTANTE SEGURIDAD. Ni de lejos que ver con lo que yo el otro día vi en la tele. Por supuesto que yo no me creo mejor que Gambero. ¡Faltaba más!... Ni mejor quer Gambero ni mejor que nadie, en primer lugar porque esto me parece realmente difícil de realizar. Pero no puedo dejar de opinar desde el punto de vista de lo que veo... aunque, evidentemente, resulte MUY FÁCIL el hacerlo.

Una cosa más. Tu conoces de seguro mucho mejor que yo a Tomas Medina. Yo no me imagino haciendo ese desastre a él, porque en conformidad con los videos que he podido ver en Internet de él, es *IMPOSIBLE* que pueda fallar. Hace todo eso muchísimo más perfecto, con MUCHÍSIMA más habilidad e infinitamente más dificultad. A lo mejor mi problema es comparar a un excelente mago (Gambero) con alguien realmente excepcional (Tomas Medina, Tamariz, René y demás.

----------


## MJJMarkos

Solitude es tu error principal y te lo afirmo rotundamente.

Yo también pienso que lo de Gambero es para echarle de comer a parte. Pero el problema es que TU Y YO hemos visto probablemente a los mejores.

Y normal, cuando nos acostumbramos al jamón y los langostinos y nos ponen hamburgesas... por muy bien cocinadas y trabajadas que estén... no nos hace igual de tilín.

Eso sí, te digo una cosa, también es que vemos las cosas como magos, como conocedores del secreto. Eso también es un punto en contra de Gambero.

----------


## Solitude

Bueno, eso seguro. Si yo le hubiese visto a Gambero hace un año, seguramente no me habría enterado de nada. Es que soy así de zoquete. A lo mejor llevado por la enorme ilusión que tenía al ver a un mago.

De todas formas sigo siendo un grandísimo ignorante. Fíjate que no se que son las "dejadas". Y va sin coña. Bueno, me lo imagino :?

----------


## zaapa

ni yo tampoco se que son eso de las "dejadas"

debe referirse a subsanar o apaliar errores como cuando pierdes la carta en el mazo.

PD: Insisto en que no se me ve el break ni el salto, el cual he hecho de pie frente a una mesa con 8 personas, a ti se te ve? talvez es porque no has llegado hasta el punto de ponerte tiritas en el meñique.

Y no no me he leido la GEC ni el canuto, sin embargo lo he ojeado y no dice nada nuevo de lo que ya aprendi en mi escasa biblioteca de 10-12 libros.

----------


## gafas

Me estais creando una duda y no me queda más remedio que postear.

No ví la actuación de Gambero.

 ¿Alguien puede decirnos a los que no pudimos verlo qué rutina de ambiciosa hizo? Es por poder valorar. Porque si lo juzgamos como profanos, seguro que sorprendió al público, los divirtió y quedo todo perfecto. Nadie le cogió nada.

Si lo juzgamos como magos, hay que saber las técnicas que usó, y a partir de ahí valorar la dificultad de la rutina y justificar en mayor o menor medida sus errores.

Porque hay AMBICIOSAS y ambiciosas. Si es con minúsculas, siento no estar de acuerdo con vosotros en que sea tan complicada técnicamente, y creo que sería un agravante para un mago profesional el que exista en ella una consecución de errores como lo que parece que comentais. 

Que aquí, entre aficionados, no paramos de aconsejarnos el ensayo, la práctica mil y una vez, el no presentar si no estamos cien por cien seguros de que va a ir todo perfecto.  Asi que para un profesional me parece que esto sería pecado mortal.

Ahora bien, si es que hizo una AMBICIOSA, con mayúsculas, me parecería mas justificado un fallo en algún momento y que esto le llevara a una cadena de errores.. Sería más perdonable, que una mala tarde la tiene cualquiera.






> Insisto en que no se me ve el break ni el salto, el cual he hecho de pie frente a una mesa con 8 personas, a ti se te ve?


Hola zaapa. A mí si.

Y a tí también, no te encabezones. 

No dudo que tu público no te lo vea, pero a Gambero tampoco. Ni siquiera a mí. Pero eso no significa que sean invisibles.  Estoy convencido que yo si te vería tu break, y  un salto, mejor ni comentarlo.

De eso se habla aquí. Recuerda que sabemos lo que vemos y donde miramos. Eso hace vulnerables a los compañeros ante nuestros ojos, y a nosotros ante los suyos.

Saludos.

----------


## zaapa

bueno, jaja  pues lo que tu digas xDDDDD

que intuyas que por el movimiento crees q he efectuado un salto es una cosa, pero q me digas que ves el salto... 

a mi me me sale invisible y estoy orgulloso, y n otengo reparo en subir un video haciendolo con unas 505.
-
saludos

----------


## gafas

No me extraña. Es que es para estar orgulloso.

Mira, zaapa, no exixte un salto que sea invisible para cualquier ángulo. No sé que salto usas, (sólo falta que me digas que el clásico) asi que...

Si has descubierto un método por el que un salto es invisible o una separación no se puede detectar, te ruego que escribas un libro con esas técnicas. Prometo comprarlo.

Si lo has aprendido en los 10 libros que dices que tienes, dinos cuales son, porque seguro que a muchos nos interesa aprenderlo también.

Si es que MjjMarkos tiene razón (yo pensaba que se estaba pasando de duro) y no sabes ni de lo que hablas, pásate por el foro de cartomagia y seguro que vas aprendiendo algo de lo mucho que necesitas. Empieza por un libro sencillito y no quieras correr.

Y si es que de verdad te crees lo que estas diciendo, pues nada, ya te llegarán las ostias, que todos o casi todos nos las hemos dado.

Saludos

----------


## zaapa

el salto es invisible, y si no os sale asi iros a la farmacia a comprar tiritas... por que esta claro que vuestro meñique no ha sufrido lo suficiente.

recomiendo el tamaño bridge para el salto.

mucha teoria y poca practica, 

a hacer el salto se aprende haciendolo y no leyendo como se hace una y otra vez.

talvez pareceria mas humilde si dijera que no me sale, pero si me sale, y aunque por decirlo parezca tener una actitud prepotente o chulesca no me importa, es asi, me sale y ya esta.

saludos.

----------


## zaapa

> Mira, zaapa, no exixte un salto que sea invisible para cualquier ángulo.


pero de que angulos hablas ?  

a mi no se me ponen los espectadores con la cabeza pegada bajo el antebrazo, a ti si?

a los angulos usuales es invisible.

----------


## gafas

> Iniciado por gafas
> 
> Mira, zaapa, no exixte un salto que sea invisible para cualquier ángulo.
> 
> 
> pero de que angulos hablas ?  
> 
> a mi no se me ponen los espectadores con la cabeza pegada bajo el antebrazo, a ti si?
> 
> a los angulos usuales es invisible.


Prueba a actuar de pie con el público sentado a tu alrededor y luego me lo dices.

Usas el clásico. A mi parecer los hay menos detectables.

Saludos.

----------


## Patito

Leches, Zaapa, me gustaría verte ese salto "invisible"... O tienes unas zarpas a lo Romay o utilizas una misdirection mejor que la que le ví a Manuel Muerte (los del CIVAC lo entenderán).

Vamos a ver, no es que pueda decir que tengo el nivel de un maestro (ni mucho menos), pero estoy de acuerdo con Gafas: hay ambiciosas y ambiciosas. Yo hago una ambiciosa que no me sale mal, aunque no tiene ni punto de comparación a la que pueda hacer, por ejemplo, Tamariz, Cyril, Daryl o MJJMarkos (hala, toma peloteo!).

Bueno, Zaapa, si tú dices que tu salto es invisible, no tengo más remedio que decirte que me alegro por tí. Aunque también te digo lo mismo que dices tú: mucha teoría y poca práctica: intenta hacerlo como los magos, con cartas de póker (que yo seguramente también hago el salto invisible con las mini), e intenta aprender algo más que el salto, que no sólo del salto vive el hombre...  :Wink:

----------


## ignoto

Zaapa: ¿Dónde fué la última vez que actuaste? Por actuar me refiero a hacerlo ante público desconocido y a cambio de dinero.
Lo otro es hacer juegos a la familia y amigos, no actuar.
Una de las razones de que se exija pasar la prueba de afición (el exámen) en las sociedades es que sirve para separar los magos de los "hacedores de trucos".
Un mago se valora por su impacto entre los profanos o por la creencia de los que lo juzgan de disponer de dicha capacidad.
Conozco aficionados a la magia que me dan mil vueltas con una baraja en las manos (no sé hacer un double lift, qué le vamos a hacer) y que son incapaces de "transmitir magia".
Un mago que carezca de la humildad necesaria para pensar que no necesita de la corrección de quienes dominan parte de este arte, mejor debería replantearse el tema.
Dices que tienes 10 ó 12 libros (supongo que te refieres a libros de magia). ¿Y qué?
Conozco magos imponentes que no han tenido mas de dos o tres (Mai Rogers, por ejemplo) en sus tiempos y perfectos inútiles que tienen a su disposición varias docenas de ellos (yo mismo, sin ir mas lejos).
En la "tele" no puede fallar un break. Simplemente, no puede fallar.
Si no entiendes eso, no entiendes la magia.
Los profanos adoran a Toni Gambero. Su magia les llega. 
No es un buen técnico, pero es un buen mago PORQUE TRANSMITE MAGIA.
Y la transmite a quien hay que transmitirla, a los profanos.
Ascanio decía que hay que hacer magia HASTA PARA MAGOS. Yo pienso que eso es una tontería *(¡BLASFEMIA!)*. Los magos HACEN magia. Los profanos la disfrutan. Un mago ve técnica, no SIENTE la magia.
Pero me estoy desviando del tema.
Si quieres de verdad avanzar en tu magia, mejor aprende de los profanos. Ellos SABEN qué es la magia.
Por desgracia, ninguno de los que estamos aquí podemos ya sentirla del todo. Por mucho que lo intentemos.
Y el que diga que si, que se siente solo en una habitación y piense en ello.

La introspección es buena.

----------


## Salazar

*Zaapa dice:* 



> a mi me sale invisible y estoy orgulloso, y no tengo reparo en subir un video haciéndolo con unas 505.


Yo, Don Salazar digo:
El movimiento se demuestra andando. La magia se demuestra realizándola. No digo que el tuyo sea o no visible (cosa que de por si dudo mucho)

La pregunta es:
¿Eres capaz de hacer una ambiciosa, que tire de espaldas a MJJMarkos, a Vicente Canuto y Tamariz? Por no hablar del resto de personas en el foro.

¿Eres capaz de hacer un salto invisible?

--- ¡¡¡Demuéstralo!!!

Después escribe un libro enseñando las técnicas adecuadas y me sumo a Gafas en comprarlo, el libro y media fabrica de tiritas si hace falta.
*gafas dice:*



> Si has descubierto un método por el que un salto es invisible o una separación no se puede detectar, te ruego que escribas un libro con esas técnicas. Prometo comprarlo.


Pero como dije al principio:

¡El movimiento se demuestra andando!

PD.- Por cierto Zaapa, espero que no te moleste que corrija tu cita ortográficamente.

----------


## Gandalf

Bueno, bueno, bueno...

¿Quizás sea un tema de semántica? No creo pero lo voy a intentar... :? 

¿A que se le llama "invisible" en la magia? A lo que ni se ve ni se sospecha. A lo que es transparente para el espectador. A lo que no tiene ángulos (estén a la altura de la tripa o bajo el sobaco. Si supiese hacerlo bien no dejaría que nadie se me pusiera detrás al hacer un tenkai pero eso no quiere decir que este pase no tenga ángulos... no se si me explico, vamos ).  

Un salto no cumple estas premisas. Necesita cobertura. Y por que os quiero mucho y no es plan de aburriros más no voy a explicar lo que significa cobertura. www.rae.es . Me han dicho que funciona bien.

A ver si aclarando lo que cada uno entiende por "invisible" llegamos a un consenso. Y si no llegamos malo, que al fin y al cabo no parece tan complicado.

Y no voy a explicar nada del salto. Seguro que sabeis mucho más que yo y no aportaría más que ruido. No es que no lo controle, es que no lo quiero ni ver. 

PD: Gambero lo hizo mal. PUNTO. No recuerdo la rutina que usó pues me pillo distraido pero el recuerdo que tengo de su juego es de auténtico desánimo. La cámara le descubrió en varios pases y no se le vio fluido. Concretamente el break cantó mucho, más de lo recomendable. Eso no lo convierte en mal mago, pero le devalua. Pero ya está. Le he visto en otras muchas ocasiones y técnicamente lo hizo 100 veces mejor que esta. Así que me lo tomo que el borrón que echa el escritor.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Yo de verdad que a veces me quedo  :shock:  con algunos post. Como se puede decir que haces los saltos mas indetectables que los de Tamariz, y en un par de post antes decir que no sabes lo que es una dejada.

IM-PRESIONANTE!

Me uno a DonSalazar, ENVIANOS UN VIDEO, POR EL AMOR DE DIOS!!!!

Un saludo.

----------


## Patito

Ignoto, ya decía yo que faltaba alguien de los "masters" por hablar...
Por corroborar lo que dices, voy a comentar algo: he visto rutinas de ambiciosa de Tamariz, Daryl, Cyril, Oz Pearlman, Brad Christian, no recuerdo si de René Lavand y seguramente de algún otro más. Pues bien, yo no veo lo que hacen (profanamente hablando), sino que veo dobles, tilts, bluffs, saltos y cosas así. Y aún así, llega un momento que me pierdo, me paso el vídeo varias veces para intentar comprender y aún así, hay veces que no lo consigo, pero ya no veo magia: estoy intentando ver la técnica.

Zappa, como bien dices, tienes 10 o 12 libros... No hay ninguno que te explique lo que es una dejada? Seguro que son de magia, o son los especiales de aniversario del Playboy? Y lo que más gracia me hace es que dices que la GEC y en el canuto no dice nada nuevo de lo que ya has aprendido el esos ejemplares del Playboy... 

Bueno, yo puede que tenga también una actitud prepotente al decir que el salto no me sale. Pero tampoco me importa: no me sale y ya está. Pero no me sale porque prefiero no empezar la casa por el tejado...

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> La verdad es que me da igual que digas que ves el break de tamariz o de otros grandes magos, a mi no se me ve. Deberias tener la precaución de pivotar el mazo ligeramente para que el break "mire" al suelo. y aun asi no se deberia verse, talvez tu metes medio meñique dentro del mazo, pero con introducir un poco la yema es suficiente, y el resto de dedos tapan la separación en el borde exterior largo derecho, mientras el pulgar presiona la parte delantera para que no se extienda la separacion. La unica forma de verlo el es que alguien ponga la cabeza encima de tu barriga.
> 
> yo uso las 505 y no se me ve el break rodeado de gente.



HERMANOS MAGOS: DESCUBRÁMONOS ANTE ESTE PORTENTO DE LA MAGIA!!!!!!!!!!!

De su escrito de desprende un enorme desprecio por los demás (Ojo, que nos desprecie a nosotros es insignificante. Que lo haga con los Maestros le calilfica por si mismo), prepotencia (Éste va a llegar lejos en el mundo de la magia. No tardarán en mandarle a hacer puñetas) y vanidad (Vale, si, eres el mejor de los mejores con tus técnicas. Ah! Oh! Te admiro!)




> (esto solo lo digo para justificarlo, como veis intento escribir lo mas correctamente posible ya que como bien han dicho antes, aqui hay gente mas mas paises.)


Vale, pero te falta una coma, un punto, dos mayúsculas (una consecuencia del punto), siete tildes (no cuento la del 'más' que te sobra) y un 'de'. Eso sólo en esta frase, así que no de tigo lo que te falta en el resto.

Mira, incluso a pesar de las siempre sabias palabras de JJMarcos, puedo estar de acuerdo en que Gambero lo hiciera mal (aunque no lo vi). Sin embargo, la forma en la que comunicas tus mensajes y esa prepotencia que te caracteriza dicen muy poquito sobre tu persona y, desde luego, invitan a darte en los morros, figuradamente por supuesto, con la maestría con la que lo hacen algunos.

Dices que eres un 'figura' ante 8 personas. Vale, ahora me toca a mi. Actuación ante cincuenta personas de un bautizo (muchos adultos, unos 8 niños y 5 'listos' de entre 14 y 16 años) COMPLETAMENTE RODEADO y con menos ángulos invisibles que una circunferencia. Y se quedaron alucinados. Pues ni así me atrevo a decir que soy un mago cojonudo y que no se me ven las técnicas.

Un consejo: coge tu maravillosa magia, tu maravillosa técnica, tu maestría, tu prepotencia, tu vanidad, tu desprecio y todo lo demás que te caracteriza y vete a Estados Unidos. Seguro que triunfas en algo. (Me atrevería a asegurar que podrías llegar a presidente). En cualquier caso, elige un sitio lejano.

Y el útlimo: Descárgate el pdf de ortografía. Para ello vete a www.rae.es y pinchas el link 'Ortografía'. Leertelo te resutlará más útil que todo el gasto de tiritas que hiciste para conseguir la invisibilidad de tus técnicas.

----------


## Patito

... O mejor, como tenemos al amigo Palmer por aquí, que nos aclare las dudas sobre el salto. Supnogo que lo conocerás, ¿no? Es ese jovenzuelo que lleva más tiempo que tú y que yo juntos en la magia, y tiene más técnica que la que podamos tener en nuestra puñetera vida.
Sé que en otros ámbitos no mágicos, no quiere decir nada, pero creo que en el mundo de la magia sí: Zaapa, ¿has escrito algún libro? ¿Has editado algún vídeo? ¿No? Vaya, pues hay gente por ahí (entre ellos, Palmer) que sí que lo ha hecho aunque les salga el salto peor que a tí, ya que todos dicen que NO es invisible.
De verdad, oh Maestro, deberías plantearte escribir un tratado sobre el "Zaapasalto", para que todos pudiéramos iluminarnos con tu sabiduría...

Ay, si Vernon levantase la cabeza...

----------


## magic-carlos

> Ay, que se avecina tormenta, Zaapa...


qué sabias palabras... aisssh :P

----------


## Gandalf

Chicos, chicos...

Que de seguir esto así me voy a sorprender siendo yo el que pida un poco de tranquilidad a la concurrencia.

Si Zaapa dice que hace un salto invisible y no le creemos tiene dos opciones, dejarnos en nuestra ignorancia o demostrarlo. El mismo se ha ofrecido. Dejemoslé opción a hacerlo.

No conozco a Zaapa pero imaginaros por un momento que cualquiera de los "ilustrados" de este foro nos dice que realiza una maniobra que consideramos imposible. No creo que recibiese tantas collejas digitales como le estamos mandando a Zaapa y creo que al menos le dejarías opción a demostrarlo. Zaapa, con palabras no vas a conseguir convencernos, ya que estamos muy seguros de lo que afirmamos. Con la seguridad con la que afirmas las cosas provocas reacciones opuestas que no te llevarán a nada mientras que no demuestres que tienes razón. No te empeñes.

Y también te recomiendo que no saques de todo este embrollo una conclusión errónea. No reina mal rollo en este foro. Solo que a veces nos calentamos más que un *quinceañero* con su primera playboy. Esa que dice Patito.

PD: Ya está modificado, no me pegueis...   :Oops:

----------


## Solitude

> Ascanio decía que hay que hacer magia HASTA PARA MAGOS. Yo pienso que eso es una tontería *(¡BLASFEMIA!)*. Los magos HACEN magia. Los profanos la disfrutan. Un mago ve técnica, no SIENTE la magia.


¡Que barbaridad dices amigo!, y no te lo tomes a mal. La magia, en la medida que se siente, se transmite a los demás. ¿La forma de lograrlo? Mediante el practicar y practicar hasta dominar de manera total la técnica que se está empleando. El que hace magia sin sentirla es como el pintor que no siente lo que pinta. El resultado es una obra sin vida. Yo no he leído a Ascanio, aunque es evidente que le conozco por lo mucho que se habla de él. Pero si ha dicho lo que has mencionado... ¡BIEN HA HABLADO! 

Permíteme que te diga que yo ahora disfruto mucho más de la mgia que cuando era profano, y por supuesto, la siento mucho más. Sobre todo cuando soy capaz de controlar la técnica que estoy empleando.

A los demás:

Creo que hay que matizar... El salto no puede ser invisible para todo un público que esta a nuestro alrededor. Eso es simple y llanamente IMPOSIBLE y lo entiende cualquiera. Si me hablan ya de que personalmente un mago me haga un salto invsible expresamente a mi, pues *SÍ* es posible, al meno a mis ojos. Y lo digo porque, por poner un ejemplo, Palmer lo hace en uno de sus CDs y lo hace así... INVISIBLE al ojo humano. Claro está adornado para que no se note.

Saludos........

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Gandalf, Gandalf.... con que "más que un cinqueañero"....

A ver cuanto tarda RAE'O'Malley en saltar!!!!

Yo solo digo que como al final mande Zappa un video y demuestre lo que cuenta nos vamos a tener que estar callados una temporada.

Un saludo.

----------


## Salazar

Mdiarub, creo que O´Malley, tardara el en saltar el tiempo que tarde en entrar.

Veras Zaapa, cuando era profano, alucinaba con la moneda viajera. Ahora que lo hago, me parece imposible que nadie vea la moneda.

Tony G. es un mago que se gana la simpatía o la antipatía, pero eso no le quita para que sea un buen mago. Por que lo ha demostrado en infinidad de ocasiones.

El Gran Zaapa, no dudo que sea un buen mago. Pero no lo he visto y sinceramente no se esta ganando la simpatía.

¡Por favor! ¡Haz que nos callemos, demostrando tus dotes!

----------


## toni

A mi realmente toni gambero me gusta la forma de actuar que tiene porque el publico realmente se lo pasa bien y pienso que eso es el principal objetivo,si ademas de pasarselo bien ven magia mejor que mejor.Tal vez lo unico que no pueda gustarme de gambero sea la autopromocion constante que hace en cada uno de sus juegos,

----------


## Solitude

Metiendo la "GAMBA"... ¿Cómo no se va a promocionar?

Je je ¡Mira que soy malo! Que me deje y ya verá como lo hago yo mucho mejor en televisión.  :Oops:  

¡Que es broma hoooooombre...GLUB... que todo os lo creéis!  :D Seguro que salgo yo y la gente empieza a decir... "Que salga el otro, que era mucho mejor. ¡Menudo fenómeno!". Entonces sí os iba a dar la razón... ¡MENUDO FENÓMENO EL GAMBERO!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

He entrado.. y no pienso saltar. Ea!

----------


## Miguel Díaz

:mrgreen:

----------


## zaapa

tan pronto pueda ago el video, q tengo la webcam rota, pero tengo videos q ice ace tiempo, solo q tengo q pedirselos a un amigo pk yo ya no los conservo.

----------


## Patito

Pues nada, esperaremos ansiosos...

Por cierto, ya que vas a grabar el Zaapasalto invisible, grábalo de todos los ángulos posibles para demostrarnos esa invisibilidad... 

Un saludo

P.D.: Por cierto, en el foro hay gente que controla el tema de edición de vídeo, por lo que te recomiendo que si no quieres quedar peor de lo que has quedado, no hagas el vídeo a lo David Blaine (no sé si me entiendes)...

----------


## superberis

Espero que a ese video podamos tener acceso todos, no sólo los del área secreta, que después de tanta discusión hay algunos que tenemos curiosidad por cómo acaba todo esto, aunque me huuelo yo que ya sé por dónde van a ir los tiros...

----------


## MJJMarkos

1 Frontal a la misma altura que tus manos. Que tus manos estén en el centro.

2 Desde arriba.

3 Desde la derecha a la altura de las manos.

4 Desde la izquierda a la altura de las manos.

PD: No haces un salto completamente invisible ni en broma. Un saludo!

O eso, o eres el nuevo "revolucionador" de la magia.

2ª PD: El salto que pusistes en video es el riffle pass, que es el que hago yo. Y no es invisible.

Tomo 4: Roberto Giobbi GEC.

Un saludo.

----------


## Xavi-Z

> PD: Insisto en que no se me ve el break ni el salto, el cual he hecho de pie frente a una mesa con 8 personas


Un break tiene ángulos. El salto tiene ángulos. Que el público no lo vea es una cosa pero ambas técnicas tienen ángulos.

Yo hago un salto horrible, malo técnicamente y las pocas veces que lo he hecho no me lo han visto. Sabía que no me lo iban a ver a persar de ser consciente de que si me miras a las manos se me ve a 3 kilometros.

----------


## ARENA

QUIETOS TODOS!!!!!!!!!!  DONDE QUEDO LA MISDIRECTION  :Confused:  :Confused: 

Un salto o un break no deben de verse y esto no quiere decir que sea invisible ,simplemente no deberia verse,si  fuera asi no existiria ni la cuarta parte de la cartomagia.
Y si tiene angulos deberiamos evitarlos igual que la mayoria de los trucos.
Un FP no es invisible pero no se ve o no deberia verse.


1 Frontal a la misma altura que tus manos. Que tus manos estén en el centro. 
2 Desde arriba
3 Desde la derecha a la altura de las manos.
4 Desde la izquierda a la altura de las manos. 

Solo te falto alguien tirado boca arriba en el suelo. Jejeje


A mi personalmente me gusta Tony Gambero pero lo que si es imperdonable es que un programa de televisión, GRABADO, permita que se emita cualquier error por insignificante que sea. Que el camara se puso en mal angulo pues que se repita la escena o no ?

Y no solo lo digo por Tony Gambero le paso a Jorge Blass, Yunke etc.

Si no preguntenle a alguien que haya ido al plato de  Shalakabula cuantas veces repite el truco Luis de Matos.A que a el no le han visto ni un solo error.

----------


## gafas

Perdonad, se me fué el dedo y ahora no puedo borrarlo.

----------


## gafas

Pero cómo os planteais siquiera que a ver qué pasa con el video??

Si es que lo hace, que no tiene por qué hacerlo, (es de alabar su valentía) lo único que vamos a ver es un salto clásico. Puede que excelente, pero un salto clásico.

¿Qué es eso del Zaapasalto?

Zaapa, te pediría por favor que me contestases a esta pregunta. ¿Has inventado tú este salto que haces? Porque es posible que me equivoque, y si es así no me dolerán prendas en pedirte excusas. Pero si lo que haces es un salto ya inventado (sigo insistiendo en que tú haces el salto clásico) yo no me molestaba en grabar el video porque aunque tú sigas pensando lo contrario, será visible. Lo único que vas a demostrar es lo equivocado que estás. Que van a empezar a lloverte las críticas. Aunque a lo mejor te viene bien. Ya te dije que por ahí hemos pasado casi todos.

Te repito. NO  TIENES  OBLIGACION DE DEMOSTRAR NADA. No te sientas retado. Tampoco tienes porqué reconocer tu error. Esto se olvida y eres uno más de nosotros, por lo menos en lo que a mí respecta.

Saludos




> QUIETOS TODOS!!!!!!!!!!  DONDE QUEDO LA MISDIRECTION 
> 
> Un salto o un break no deben de verse y esto no quiere decir que sea invisible ,simplemente no deberia verse,si  fuera asi no existiria ni la cuarta parte de la cartomagia..


Arena, es que creo que esto ya se le planteó a Zaapa. Su postura es que su salto es invisible, no invisible para su público

----------


## Gandalf

> QUIETOS TODOS!!!!!!!!!!  DONDE QUEDO LA MISDIRECTION 
> 
> Un salto o un break no deben de verse y esto no quiere decir que sea invisible ,simplemente no deberia verse,si  fuera asi no existiria ni la cuarta parte de la cartomagia.
> Y si tiene angulos deberiamos evitarlos igual que la mayoria de los trucos.
> Un FP no es invisible pero no se ve o no deberia verse.
> 
> 
> 1 Frontal a la misma altura que tus manos. Que tus manos estén en el centro. 
> 2 Desde arriba
> ...


La bronca no viene por que alguien diga que a él no le pillas los breaks, si no por que Zaapa afirma que el break no tiene ángulos, así que creo que está más que justificado el asunto y no hay por que incluir la misdirección en esta controversia. ¿No lo crees?

Por otro lado, si bien el uso de misdireccion es lo que da gran exito y garantías a un juego con fp, si quieres, en muchos juegos no tienes ni por que dejar que se vea, ya que lo puedes mantener siempre fuera de la vista del espectador, completamente oculto, así que tampoco lo veo comparable a un break, donde se entiende que dejarás que la gente vea la baraja. Aquí diferencio el uso del FP como gimmick (no debe ni verse ni intuirse) de fake (debe verse sin que genere sospecha).  En la mayor parte de los juegos usamos el fp casi como si de un fake se tratase, si se ve no pasa nada por que está muy disimulado, cuando realmente el fp NO debe verse. ¿A alguien le han hecho alguna vez un juego con un FP verde fosforito? A mi si, y no lo vi.

 :shock: 

Y para terminar una sensación. Arena, dudo que ni Tony Gambero,  Luis de Matos o Jorge Blass puedan hacer que les dejen repetir un juego en un programa como el que hablamos, en la primera,, tipo sábado noche, donde hay un público que no está "subvencionado" o "alienado" como lo pueda estar el de Shalakabula o el de Nadaxaqui. Muchas veces pensamos que el mago tiene cierto control en la realización de su juego y sospecho que estamos muy, pero que muy equivocados.

----------


## Salazar

¡Y sigue la polémica!
 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 

Señoras y señores. Hagan sus apuestas.

¿Es invisible el Zaapasalto?

80% No  20% Si

¡Y la puja sigue…!

----------


## Patito

> ¿Qué es eso del Zaapasalto?


Gafas, he sido yo el "inventor" del término Zaapasalto. No le eches las culpas a Zaapa, que no ha sido él. Se me ocurrió ya que, como todos los saltos que conocemos son visibles pero el suyo no, así podríamos ver las diferencias entre uno y otro... Espera, no podremos verlo: ¡si es invisible!

Un saludo!

----------


## Solitude

¡Canalla, he picado!  :x 

 :D   :Smile1:   :Lol:   :P   :Wink:   :Oops:

----------


## Patito

Solitude, te refieres a lo de Zaapasalto o a mi firma?

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

AAArrrfffff .....  :evil: 

Muy bueno el segundo link; jejeje!

----------


## Solitude

> Solitude, te refieres a lo de Zaapasalto o a mi firma?


Es increíble pero cierto. Pinche en el siguiente enlace que pones...

"¿Quieres ver magia? Pincha aquí" 

Y me salió una página que ponía algo así como que "la página que buscas no existe". Lo gracioso es que se trataba de un lugar en este mismo foro. Como quién ha abierto una conversción sin escribir mensaje de texto o este ha sido borrado o cancelado y no existe conversación alguna.

¿¿¿¿¿¿ :Confused:  :Confused: ? ¿Alguien lo entiende? Creía que habías hecho una pequeña broma mandandonos a un sitio en el que no hay nada, pero al verte extrañado, he vuelto a pinchar en el mismo sitio y... ¡¡SORPRESA!!... ahora veo que me lleva a otra página completamente distinta. ¡Claro!, evidentemente aquella a la que nos querías mandar.

¡Que cosas más raras! Yo no me dejo de sorprender con esto de las nuevas tecnologías.

Escuse moi......

----------


## Patito

Solitude, no, es que había hecho una encuesta en plan cachondeo sobre el famoso salto, pero seguramente algún moderador ha pensado que era un poco excesivo (pensándolo bien, estoy de acuerdo), y la ha borrado.

Cuando he visto que la encuesta había sido borrada, he editado el mensaje y he quitado la parte de la encuesta, que es donde seguramente habrás pinchado tú...

De todos modos, que hayas pinchado en el enlace de "quieres ver magia?" tampoco está mal... No se lo digas a nadie, que el que quiera verlo, que lo haga por sí solo...

Un saludo

----------


## magic-carlos

Yo pinché también cuando ya no existía el hilo. Pensé que habías puesto a propósito una dirección no válida del foro para ilustrar que además de saltos invisíbles hay temas invisibles... que mal estoy :roll: 

Saludos.

----------


## zaapa

pues nada no ay salto, 
mi amigo no tiene el video y mi webcam no va,

de todas formas es un reffle pass, q para mi es invisble, 

logicamente si stas con las manos kietas y mirandolas se notara algo extraño, un pelin de misdirection o movimiento fluido y queda todo perfecto.

otra cosa q no entiendo es como usan todos el doble corte inferior, incluido tamariz, es pesimo ese control! y el empalme q enseñan en los libros es pesimo tb, 

tengo un control y empalme de cosecha propia q podria explicar, pero puedo patentarlo antes ?

----------


## Patito

Como lea eso MJJMarkos...

Bueno, a mí no me caerá la del pulpo.
Patentarlo? Hombre, si Copperfield patentó el "sistema de vuelo" que utiliza en sus shows, no creo que hubiese ningún problema en que patentaras tu control y empalme...
Seguro que Marlo patentó su tilt, al igual que Elmsley su cuenta, o Fred Kaps, o Hamman, o...

Mira, te lo digo yo antes de que te lo diga otro: ¿sabes por qué cada pase lleva el nombre del "inventor"? No es que lo hubiese patentado, sino que lo hizo, y lo ofreció al mundo de la magia. Y como muestra de respeto, ética, agradecimiento o como quieras llamarlo, cada vez que utilizamos alguno de esos pases, citamos el nombre de quien los inventó. Al igual que los juegos, como dijo Tamariz: qué menos que citar el nombre del que inventó el juego, como deferencia hacia él...

----------


## Vangrant

Creo que Emsley se hizo multimillonario patentando su cuenta.   :Lol:  
Lo que hay que oír... te digo lo mismo que Patito. Además, ya tienes el zaapasalto, para que quieres registrar mas cosas!
Que el doble corte es pésimo??!!!??!! Que el empalme del Canuto es pésimo!!! :Confused: ....en fin, la contestación a esas dos cosas se la dejo a Markos que escribe bastante mejor que yo....

----------


## ignoto

Saltos invisibles, levitaciones con electroimanes y tartas de fresas con nata.

Si Dedi levantara la cabeza hacía lo de la oca con alguno que otro.

----------


## Damael

¿ Y ahora que hago ?, estoy aprendiendo del Canuto y resulta que es un rollo el empalme, vaya decepción.
Y Tamariz ? como soy novato no sabía que usaba el *pésimo* control por doble corte inferior. Con lo que yo admiraba a Juan..., creía que hacía bien esto de las cartas. Donde leches aprendo yo ahora? y de quien?. Por favor no me digais que aprenda del que estoy pensando, empieza por Z y termina con A. Maestro de Maestros.

----------


## zaapa

.-.-.

----------


## zaapa

zaapacontrol
bueno el control a top es el siguiente:

muchos usais el repugnante doble corte inferior el cual no conocia, yo usaba mi tenica de triple corte en mesa, y una vez vi por la tele ese corte por primera vez y dije, "pero que hace? n ove que se nota  mucho que acaba de poner la carta arriba?"
Tras ablar con algunos magos me entere de que dicha tecnica tenia nombre y todo, el doble corte inferior, sin embargo no lo he usado nunca y a que es sucio y confuso el echo de hacer 2 extraños cortes tras perder la carta, y sin explicacion alguna, asi que procedo a explicar el triple corte en mesa, mucho mas limpio y eficaz.

una vez perdida la carta y teniendo el break correspondiente, se dice q vamos a mezclar un poco etc, por ejemplo:

"hay muchas formas de mezclar una baraja, se puede hacer por cortes (en este momento se procede a la tecnica) tras efectuarla se sigue con: o por mezcla americana.... (se efectua) o la tipica mezcla blablabla."

La tecnica para llevar la carta a top por medio del triple corte en mesa es tan sencilla como imperceptible para la mayoria de la gente,

con el break en la mano izkierda, se coge un monto de arriba y se pone en la mesa, de las manos que quedan en la mano izkierda se coge otro monto (esta vez cortando por el break) y se deposita en el mazo de la mesa, y 3º y ultimo paso, se pone el resto de cartas encima de la mesa, quedando en top la carta elegida.

Aplausos.

Otro dia el imperceptible zaapaempalme.

Espero esta tecnica os brinde un mayor prestigio en vuestras actuaciones.

saludos.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

```
muchos usais el repugnante doble corte inferior
```

Pero vamos a ver, buen hombre, y como se supone que haces tu el "triple corte en mesa" SIN MESA :Confused: ??  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

De momento, llamar al doble corte inferior, REPUGNANTE, me parece REPUGNANTE   :Wink:  .

Creo que el error está en hacer solo el "doble corte inferior" o solo el "triple corte en mesa"... lo suyo, creo yo, es diversificar la utilización de técnicas con mismos fines. 

Salu2

----------


## vsalberto

"Control por multiples cortes sobre la mesa" (Pág 99 - Cartomagia Fundamental de Vicente Canuto)

Vamos, que digo yo que antes de inventarlo ¿no has leido mucho no? 

De todos modos me vas a explicar como hago ese corte sin una mesa delante.

Ambos creo que son igual de evidentes, aunque le encuentres tanta diferencia con el inferior. También igual de imperceptibles hechos cuando y como se deben de hacer.

Saludos.

----------


## BITTOR

Y esa tecnica dices que es tuya? Yo pense que era el clasico y sencillisimo triple corte en mesa. Y que haces si no tienes una mesa?

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Aprovecho para atribuirme el mérito de la técnica de "cortar y completar el corte".

No lo había comentado antes porque me daba verguenza, pero SI, es mía.

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## ignoto

Yo inventé la magia con cartas.
A partir de ya, me pagáis todos "royalties".

zaapa, has quedado totalmente cubierto de...honores por tu "invención".


 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Y sin espejos ni imanes, jur, jur, jur.

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Gandalf

No os paseis. De este podemos aprender mucho, sobre todo podemos aprender que no se debe decir en un foro de magia.

¿Has probado a patentar como sacas la baraja de su estuche? ¿O como le quitas el precinto? ¿No eran Cruz y Raya los que querían patentar dormir de lado?

Puff, menos mal que es viernes.

----------


## magomago

Filma un video sobre esta tecnica y vendela , te haras rico . Aunque bueno si fuera parte de los magos de pen guin seguro que se venderia en descarga directa, junto con la posicion de dar .

Efecto: El espectador mete una carta por el medio de la baraja,sin hacer nada el mago tiene la carta controlada.

Easy to do
No Slegihts
No Forces
No rought & Smoth
Controla la carta en una baraja PRESTADA.
Con esta tecnica conseguiras reacciones fantasticas de los espectadores : Todos diran No Way... Oh Mi God , y se caeran de sus sillas.

Solo 9,95 euritos .... una ganga

Gandalf tienes razon es viernes.

----------


## ARENA

Zaapa te estas quedando con nosotros  :Confused:  o es tu forma de acumular los 50 mensajes para entrar al area secreta ? Un arbol que cae en el bosque hace ruido al caer si no hay nadie cerca para escucharlo ? Supongo que eso le pasa a tu salto y a tu break que si no hay nadie para verlo no se ve ? Tienes que hacer tus trucos a espectadores y ya veras como mas de uno te pilla el break o el salto.Tambien hay que leer un poco mas o por lo menos DVD's.

Por cierto el triple corte en mesa que inventaste  lo explica,entre otros, el que en otro post dices que te vende la moto, Brad Christian de Ellusionist ,en el DVD para iniciados,sera ladrón el H**** P**** DEMANDALO

----------


## Miguel Díaz

¿Os he contado que mi abuelo inventó y patentó el "mear contra la pared" y vivimos toda la familia de las rentas?

Se nos esta yendo de las manoooooooooosss!!!!

----------


## Patito

> Un arbol que cae en el bosque hace ruido al caer si no hay nadie cerca para escucharlo ? Supongo que eso le pasa a tu salto y a tu break que si no hay nadie para verlo no se ve ?


¿A qué huelen las nubes?..  Pi, pu, pipu, pipu, pi, pu....

Sólo puedo decir una cosa:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  .....

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> zaapacontrol
> bueno el control a top es el siguiente:
> 
> muchos usais el repugnante doble corte inferior el cual no conocia, yo usaba mi tenica de triple corte en mesa, y una vez vi por la tele ese corte por primera vez y dije, "pero que hace? n ove que se nota  mucho que acaba de poner la carta arriba?"
> Tras ablar con algunos magos me entere de que dicha tecnica tenia nombre y todo, el doble corte inferior, sin embargo no lo he usado nunca y a que es sucio y confuso el echo de hacer 2 extraños cortes tras perder la carta, y sin explicacion alguna, asi que procedo a explicar el triple corte en mesa, mucho mas limpio y eficaz.
> 
> una vez perdida la carta y teniendo el break correspondiente, se dice q vamos a mezclar un poco etc, por ejemplo:
> 
> "hay muchas formas de mezclar una baraja, se puede hacer por cortes (en este momento se procede a la tecnica) tras efectuarla se sigue con: o por mezcla americana.... (se efectua) o la tipica mezcla blablabla."
> ...


Bueno, ya está bien! Por favor, que alguien prohiba a este sujeto escribir hasta que se moleste en intentar hacerlo bien. 

Mira Zaapa, tu control podrá ser muy bueno, pero 'eskribes komo el kulo' (tal vez así me entienda). Venga, vale, eres una gran mago pero, además, eres un analfabeto. Así que antes de despacharte tratando de 'repugnante' alguna técnica y de presumir de ser un estupendo detector de las torpezas ajenas, corrige las tuyas porque, al igual que a ti te repugnan algunas técnicas a mi (y no me extrañaría que a más compañeros de foro) me repugna tu forma de escribir.

(Aseguro que me he moderado...)

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

¿Os podéis creer que esta mañana un tipejo me ha hecho una encerrona con el coche y, cuando hemos llegado al semáforo, he bajado la ventanilla y le he gritado 'Zaapa!!!!!!!!'? :evil:  :evil:  :evil:

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Alguien no se ha tomado hoy la tranqui-pastilla..........

----------


## ignoto

Venga, un poquito de calma que esto se nos está yendo de las manos y al final se va a liar.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Venga, un poquito de calma que esto se nos está yendo de las manos y al final se va a liar.


(Postura de Loto) Oooooooooooommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmhhhhhhhhh
Oooooooooooommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmhhhhhhhhh
Oooooooooooommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmhhhhhhhhh
Oooooooooooommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmhhhhhhhhh

Vale.. ya está. Ya me he relajado.  8)

----------


## magic-carlos

Pues yo he inventado un par de técnicas también... os lo juro, lo que pasa es que cuando fui a patentarlas (aunque luego te haces rico primero hay que pagar una pequeña tasa) Vernon y Ascanio se me habían adelantado  :evil:.  Me pillé un rebote... quienes serán esos? Para algo que invento y te lo tienen que copiar dos que se hacen llamar magos...

Zapaa somos unos incomprendidos :P

----------


## Gandalf

Zaapa, fuera de bromas y cachondeos acepta un consejo.

En estos momentos tu credibilidad en el foro está bajo mínimos. Si quieres cambiar esa situación te recomiendo que no vuelvas a hacer afirmaciones que no puedes demostrar, y que tus comentarios los bases en algo más que impresiones subjetivas sobre lo buen mago que eres.

Puedo asegurarte que en este foro hay magos mucho mejores que tú (y por supuesto que yo), que están dispuestos a darte todos los consejos y recomendaciones que haga falta, siempre que mantengas cierta seriedad en tus afirmaciones. De seguir como ahora sospecho que no vas a recibir más que burlas y chuflas.

Como ya dije podrías cerrarnos la boca a todos demostrando lo que dices, pero mucho sospecho que no será así. Considera mi recomendación.

PD: Editado para poner una tilde que faltaba, no fuese a ser que O'Malley me dedicara una carta como la que ha escrito... Pordiospordios!!!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> PD: Editado para poner una tilde que faltaba, no fuese a ser que O'Malley me dedicara una carta como la que ha escrito... Pordiospordios!!!


"Rectificar es de sabios". Cuentas con mi admiración.  :Lol:  

No, si al final va a resultar que con la tontería de mi insistencia este foro va a acabar 'Limpiando, fijando y dando esplendor'. ¿Me darán el Premio Príncipe de Asturias de las letras por mi contribución a la mejora del uso de nuestra lengua?...

(Ya me veo sobre la alfombra roja... mi nombre junto a otros ilustres... ¡Woody Allen!....   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:  )

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Hombre, si se LO han dado (el de las Artes) a Pedro Almodovar, el siguiente puede ser perfectamente para ti.  :D 

(Y que conste que no lo digo porque APUNTEIS maneras parecidas)

PD: Modificado a posteriori para corregir los grandes errores gramaticales y ortográficos destacados por el amigo O'Malley

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Hombre, si se le han dado el de las Artes a Pedro Almodovar, el siguiente puede ser perfectamente para ti.  :D 
> 
> (Y que conste que no lo digo porque apunteís maneras parecidas)


*¿¿¿"si se le han dado "* :shock: 

*"apunteís"*  :shock:  :shock: 

ayayayay..... ¡Cuánto trabajo me queda por hacer con este chico!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Y, hablando de todo un poco, ¿No os parece preocupante que un mago tan malo como Gambero haya dado para tanto? Reflexiono con gran recogimiento.

----------


## Gandalf

> Y, hablando de todo un poco, ¿No os parece preocupante que un mago tan malo como Gambero haya dado para tanto? Reflexiono con gran recogimiento.


Rectifica tú ahora, que no es Gambero el que dio para tanto, fue Zaapa.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Rectifica tú ahora, que no es Gambero el que dio para tanto, fue Zaapa.


No procede:

Título del tema: "Visteis tv1 el sabado? que mago mas malo x favor. "

Texto inicial:

"hola soy nuevo, =) 

en tv1 uno simpaticorro q repetia las bromas de tamariz con lo de "recuerdas tu nombre" y tonterias similares, 

hizo una ambiciosa pesima, con unas 505. 

fatal, la camara lo cogia x mal angulo encima y se notaba muxo q tenia el corte con el meñeque, bha todo pesimo. 

alguien lo vio? "


La actuación de Gambero abrió la bocaza de Zaapa.

PD: cuando dije 'un mago tan malo como Gambero' no le juzgaba, hacía referencia a cómo fue calificado por Zaapa.

----------


## Gandalf

yayaya... pero de Gambero se dejó de hablar hace ya mucho, pasando a ser Zaapa y sus técnicas la estrella de la noche.

¿No?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Venga, te explico lo que quería decir por 'mp', que aquí ya cansa.

----------


## zaapa

pues yo no tengo lector de dvd ni el susodicho canuto.

en vista de que la tecnica es mundialmente conocida no explicare mi empalme ya que seguramente debe estar explicado en alguno de los muchos libros que todos teneis.


y si no hay mesa te explicaria el triple corte en mano, pero seguramente estara explicado en alguno de vuestros dvd's.

siempre podeis recurrir al REPUGANTE doble corte inferior, y lo llamo asi por que asi lo pienso, es sucio que pongan la carta en medio y sin mediar palabra efectues 2 cortes de abajo arriba, pero bueno parece ser q convence ya que todos lo usan.

----------


## Solitude

Hola zaapa:

Yo creo que la magia va más allá de lo que es el puro engaño. A veces, solo muy de vez en cuando, vemos a alguien convertir la cosa más sencilla, en algo realmente maravilloso. Eso es también magia, hacer de lo "sucio" un gesto... tan especial o más... que la mejor y más compleja de las manipulaciones.

----------


## jacin

Despues de leerme todo el post he decidido tirar a la basura el Cartomagia Fundamental de Vicente Canuto por lo visto las tecnicas que se explican son...repugnantes!!!(creo recordar que esa era la palabra exacta).

Ahoro solo espero que Zappa viva cerca de mi casa y pronto abra una escuela de magia para aprender sus maravillosas tecnicas :roll: 

Si no piensas abrir una escuela por favor dimelo y te pagare lo que sea por unas clases particulares.

 :Oops:

----------


## Vangrant

Deberíamos eliminar la palabra REPUGNANTE de nuestro vocabulario, me parece muy fea.
Y Zaapa, no hables de descubrimientos, de técnicas personales ni de más cosas sin mejorar tu cultura mágica, que la mía tampoco es infinita, pero por lo menos no hablo sin saber.

Saludos

----------


## MJJMarkos

> zaapacontrol
> bueno el control a top es el siguiente:
> 
> muchos usais el repugnante doble corte inferior el cual no conocia, yo usaba mi tenica de triple corte en mesa, y una vez vi por la tele ese corte por primera vez y dije, "pero que hace? n ove que se nota  mucho que acaba de poner la carta arriba?"
> Tras ablar con algunos magos me entere de que dicha tecnica tenia nombre y todo, el doble corte inferior, sin embargo no lo he usado nunca y a que es sucio y confuso el echo de hacer 2 extraños cortes tras perder la carta, y sin explicacion alguna, asi que procedo a explicar el triple corte en mesa, mucho mas limpio y eficaz.
> 
> una vez perdida la carta y teniendo el break correspondiente, se dice q vamos a mezclar un poco etc, por ejemplo:
> 
> "hay muchas formas de mezclar una baraja, se puede hacer por cortes (en este momento se procede a la tecnica) tras efectuarla se sigue con: o por mezcla americana.... (se efectua) o la tipica mezcla blablabla."
> ...


¿Ese es tu control? ¿Ese es el inventado por ti? O sea... ¿el Triple corte Mano-Mesa de Marlo ?

¡Muy bien!

¿El que explica Henry Evans en sus DVDs?

¡Muy bien!

¿El que hace también Tamariz?

¡Muy bien!

Y la gente te piensas que no sabe lo mismo? Que no se da cuenta de que dejas la carta arriba? Igual que el doble corte! El que piense que tras cortar va arriba, lo piensa igualmente con el Mano-mesa! Piensas que por cortar de arriba a abajo, en vez de abajo a arriba, ya es distinto? AiBaDióH! (que se diría en andaluz).
...

A ver, zaapa-genio, ... uno de los multiples motivos por el que una carta se controla por doble corte o triple corte es porque deja intacto el ORDEN de la baraja, salvo un corte... ¿sabes lo que es una Mnemónica? Hombre, te sonará de haberla bajado por el interné! de esa cosa que tiene 4 patas y saca la lengua, la burra, burra, mula... pero no tendrás mucha idea. Cuando quieres revelar una cartita... la tienes que controlar, para posterior aparición. No te vale con saberla, pues no siempre está justificado el mirar las caras de las cartas... y si controlas, teniendo una mnemónica, con el zaapa-control-copiado-de-algún-DVD-seguro, la mnemónica se te desordena por grupitos...

Y fíjate que incluso a Juan Tamariz se le puede desordenar, porque este hombre, a veces, usa esa Mnemónica, la Mnemónica-Tamariz, en realidad el nombre seguro que no es porque sea suya, de verdad, sino porque a la gente le dio por ponerle ese nombre... (ironía).

Así que primero debes entender para qué vale una técnica y luego pensar en el por qué se usa una técnica. Te falta... pues saber magia. Eso es lo que te falta.

Cualquiera de aquí te hubiese contestado fácilmente. Tu control vale para una carta, pero hay veces que necesitas controlar varias cartas, un grupazo de cartas, o toda la baraja...

¡Aprende! Y luego habla...

Por cierto, también me gustará que me expliques tu método-de-empalme-zaapa. Para echartelo por tierra, aunque lo expliques por aquí, te diré porque es más cutre, por qué es peor, y por qué se usan los clásicos Erdnase, por abajo, y a una mano.

Un saludo. Primero aprende, y luego habla con nosotros.

Y de tu salto mejor ni hablamos.

----------


## YaGo

Me he leído esto un poco por encima y resulta que tenemos a un "creador" entre nosotros. ¿Debemos darte gracias por tus excelsas técnicas cartomágicas?  8) 

Uno. Lo del salto no te lo crees ni tú. NINGÚN salto es invisible completamente, ni siquiera el llamado "Salto Invisible". Tiene ángulos, sobre todo lateralmente. ¿Sabes por qué NINGÚN salto es invisible? Porque es una técnica SIN VIDA EXTERNA. Vamos, que se ejecuta de manera secreta. Nadie debe darse cuenta de que hace.

Dos. El único salto que he visto que "podría pasar desapercibido fijándose en las manos y desde cualquier ángulo" es el de Miguel Ajo. Una especie de riffle pero dejándo caer el paquete desde 10 centímetros de altura sobre el otro después de hacer el salto. Es FLIPANTE. Ahora, NO es invisible.

Tres. Hacer un salto con ocho tíos enfrente y que no se vea no significa que sea invisible. Significa que lo harás en el momento adecuado, con la cobertura y misdirection perfectamente acompasadas, y NADIE lo verá. Pero que no se vea no significa que sea invisible. ¿O acaso un enfile es invisible? (¿Sabes lo que es un enfile?, porque si no sabes que es una dejada y entre tu "pequeña biblioteca de diez o doce libros no está el Cartomagia Fundamental, no sé como sabes qué es un salto)(Por cierto, yo tengo cinco libros y sé que son todas esas cosas, y la mayoría de los que están aquí y llevan al menos cuatro o cinco meses en la magia, también)

Cuatro. El desprecio que muestras hacia todos llamándonos ignorantes es propio de, o un vacilón que le gusta meter caña, o dos, de alguien que se cree más de lo que es. Personalmente creo que nos estás vacilando cosa mala. No creo que seas tan ingenuo de pensar que aquí nadie tiene ni idea de lo que escribes y que todos vamos a admirarte por tu "enorme" capacidad de crear técnicas.

Vamos, en definitiva, que alguien le corte el rollo a este individuo porque no merece la pena oírle (Bueno, en realidad sí, es hasta gracioso y todo como habla)

PD:A mí Magic'O'Malley no me saca faltas ni de coña, jaja  8-)  :D

----------


## eidanyoson

> . Vamos, que se ejecuta de manera secreta. Nadie debe darse cuenta de *que* hace.
> 
> 
> PD:A mí Magic'O'Malley no me saca faltas ni de coña, jaja  8-)  :D


 Pues él no sé, pero ese qué va acentuado. y no me he fijado mucho en el escrito que si no... :twisted: 

 Conste que no pienso meterme contra (está puesto apropósito) Zaapa, porque no le conozco de nada.
 Pero creo que sois bastante agresivos.

 Particularmente, yo preferiría que nos explicara sus técinicas, porque si son falsas, pues nada, todos nos equivocamos; y si no, creo que todos querríamos aprenderlas.

----------


## gafas

Mira zaapa... Yo te lo advertí. No tienes porqué demostrar nada. Pero tu te empeñaste y... bueno, ya has demostrado todo.

Yo sabía que esto iba a acabar así (y no soy mentalista)  Por eso intenté ser conciliador. Quizás debí decirtelo más claro, (anda cállate y lee más) pero no me parecía correcto. Ahora lo hago, porque veo que te lanzas y ya esto se puede desmadrar. ZAAPACONTROL, ZAAPAEMPALME... ¿Qué será lo siguiente?

Yo ahora podría hacer cachondeitos o preguntarte como haces el segundo movimiento, que no lo he entendido bien; pero prefiero no darte otra oportunidad de "lucirte".

Y es que no sé si pensar que tu actitud es la del principiante que se cree un fuera de serie y todos los demás son muy malos (esto tiene solución  con algo de tiempo y un poquito de humildad) o es que nos estás vacilando, que te crees que en este foro sólo hay niños (que los hay, y, por cierto, con una educación mágica infinitamente superior a la tuya) o tontos.

En este foro he visto mucha gente que ha empezado desde cero y en poco tiempo ha aprendido mucho, entre otras cosas siguiendo los consejos de  otros usuarios que hay por aquí. Esto les sirve, seguro, además de para avanzar en su afición, para adquirir una cultura y un respeto respecto a la magia mayor de la que tú posees. Y para no cometer nunca el tipo de errores del que tú has hecho gala. Espero que tomes nota de ellos y que este foro te sirva, como nos sirve a los demás,  para aprender y perfeccionar los conocimientos que ya posees.

Por último decirte que una técnica nos puede parecer mejor o peor, más apropiada o menos, nos puede gustar o no, pero en ningún caso, catalogarla de repugnante. Lo que a mí me parece repugnante es querer atribuirse la invención de una técnica que no es propia. Pero sé que lo has hecho sin mala intención, sino desde el desconocimiento de su existencia. Por eso yo, que me encuadro en el grupito de los ignorantes, no puedo sino aconsejarte la lectura de los libros que por aquí se recomiendan, por ejemplo la GEC de Giobbi.

Ya te dije que casi todos nos hemos dado ostias como ésta o peores. No te preocupes, aprende de ello y espero seguir leyéndote por el foro. (pero para otros temas, je, je...)

Saludos

----------


## Goreneko

Yo creo que lo mejor es aplicarle la missdirection... osea, pasar de el, basicamente.
lee y luego habla  :Wink1: 

(Omalley no me pegues que no me van los acentos en este teclado  :twisted: )

----------


## zaapa

MJJMarkos

si kieres seguir manteniendo el orden, solo tienes q poner el primer corte a la izkierda de la mesa, el siguiente corte a la derecha, el siguiente a la derecha del ultimo y asi sucesivamente, asta cortar por el break y empiezas a recoger uno encima de otro desde la izkierda a la derecha.

esta tonteria esta patentada tb en el canuto ?

-------------------------------------

vale lo admito, se menos q todos vosotros.

----------


## Solitude

> esta tonteria esta patentada tb en el canuto ?


Si no tienes el Canuto, hazme caso y cómpratelo. Aunque solo sea para recompensar el esfuerzo de su autor, que se tomó mucha molestia en hacer una muy buena obra para el disfrute de los demás, incluido tú. El libro vale mucho más de lo que cuesta. Seguramente ya sabrás algunas de las cosas de las que habla, pero el libro tiene mucho contenido que de seguro sabrás apreciar y agradecerás.

----------


## Nether

:shock: OMG  :shock: 
Eh.....Zaapa....yo sinceramente no conozco todas las variantes de todas las tecnicas de la magia, y ademas creo que no todo está inventado(aunque ya no suelen ser "descubrimientos" al estilo de los dias del buen Dai). Pero de momento siento decirte que no le estás descubriendo nada nuevo a nadie.
Al contrario que afirman algunos no creo que necesariamente estes plagiando técnicas que hayas aprendido de otras fuentes(DVD, libros, DIVX posiblemente...) y puede que en una tarde de aburrimiento se te ocurriera tu triple corte(sinceramente, el triple corte un "conocido" lo usaba para hacer trampas al mus hace tiempo antes de saber nada de magia) pero que a ti se te ocurriera sin ayuda externa NO significa que tu seas el descubridor e inventor de esa técnica.
Te aseguro que todas las técnicas que en mayor o menor medida te puedas "inventar" en una tarde de aburrimiento ya estan registradas en algun libro por alguien que lleva algo más de tiempo que tú en el mundillo. Si algun dia inventas un pintaje instantaneo, sin necesidad de cubrir, sin necesidad de nada más que de tu destreza, y tras investigar ves que nadie más parece conocerlo, entonces ven al foro, lo explicas, nos dejas a todos boquiabiertos y tendras tu reconocimiento. Pero por tu bien, de verdad te lo digo con toda sinceridad, no intentes vender la moto de que has descubierto/inventado formas de cortes porque todo aquello que te haya costado un minimo esfuerzo, ese esfuerzo ya lo hizo alguien anteriormente(la magia no nació ayer) y le dio los mismos frutos que a ti. Otra cosa es que tras perder horas y horas de sueño, inventes alguna tecnica(o variante de esta) a la que nadie llegó antes. Pero generalmente para llegar a este punto se necesita algo más que delirios de grandeza(no lo tomes a mal, pero es la sensación que da)
Estoy con gafas, y aunque no hayas entrado con buen pie, espero que te des cuenta de porqué la gente está asi de uñas contigo. Cuando te des cuenta, no te preocupes porque seguro que todos ellos saben olvidar y hacer borrón y cuenta nueva.

----------


## miguelillo3000

Jobar, me gusta muy poco que se critique a nadie, y menos a un compañero, que sale a la tele hacer o lo que le dejan o lo que ha posido vender o lo que le apetece. Quizá no fue una de las mejores ambiciosas del mundo, pero bueno es la suya, y no hay que darle más vueltas, no?

Un abrazo

----------


## zaapa

soy consciente de ello nether,

----------


## Solitude

> Jobar, me gusta muy poco que se critique a nadie, y menos a un compañero, que sale a la tele hacer o lo que le dejan o lo que ha posido vender o lo que le apetece. Quizá no fue una de las mejores ambiciosas del mundo, pero bueno es la suya, y no hay que darle más vueltas, no?
> 
> Un abrazo


Llevas toda la razón. A veces nos gusta criticar mucho, pero no que se nos critique. Es que criticar es muy fácil, aceptar las críticas no. Pero también es verdad que en la crítica no tiene por qué haber mala intención. Muchas veces simplemente decimos lo que pensamos. Lo que pasa es que todavía más veces no pensamos en los sentimientos de aquellos a quienes criticamos.

¿Que trabalenguas, no?

----------


## Goreneko

...y seguirá 'inventando' técnicas y transcribiéndonoslas a nosotros de sus archivos bajados hasta los 50 mensajes ^^...

----------


## zaapa

quien yo?

no si a mi lo de entrar en el area privada me da igual, lo que pasa que  estoy acostumbrado a hablar con otros magos en el irc, de forma mas abierta y liberal, y esta claro que erre en exponer una opinion personal de forma tan explicita y directa y ya se ha ido desmadrando todo,

pero bueno que le vamos a hacer, estoy deacuerdo con el texto de Nether asi que voy a pedir perdon por un comportamiento impropio.

----------


## Goreneko

¿y esos magos del IRC no saben lo que es un triple corte, que se lo explicas y no te dicen que ya está inventado?

¿también te dan la razón cuando les dices que un salto y un break son invisibles?

No te estamos pidiendo que te arrepientas, simplemente que antes de exponernos lo que crees que has inventado (muy noble por tu parte), te documentes un poquito, porque queda un poco 'prepotente' que digas que has inventado un salto invisible o el triple corte (por abajo, por arriba, deslizante, en mesa, con cobertura, sin cobertura...)

----------


## zaapa

depende de lo q entiendas x invisible, 
en este contexto yo entiendo que es "lo que no ven"

pero tu te ciñes al significado mas absoluto de la palabra, acaso hay algo absolutamente invisible? talvez el aire? ...

pero bueno... dejemoslo aqui.

----------


## Solitude

zaapa, yo no he visto en ti ningún comportamiento reprochable. Sí admirable, la sinceridad. Aunque... para que nos vamos a engañar... por un momonto sí he dudado si estabas queriendo vacilar al personal. Pero eso no es nada en comparación con la actitud que acabas de mostrar ahora. :o 

Lo de entrar en el area secreta... no te preocupes, yo estoy castigado sin haber hecho nada malo desde hace bastante tiempo. ¿Quién lo comprende? Son las cosas injustas de la vida. Menos mal que aquí no se acaba el mundo por mucho que esto de la magia nos pueda gustar ¿verdad?

Un saludo..........

----------


## ignoto

Yo no soy cartomago, pero tengo los libros "Tecnicas de cartomagia" de R. Marré (no recuerdo si este es el título exacto) y te aseguro que hay pocas cosas que domine alguien que lleve menos de tres o cuatro años en esto y que no estén descritas ahí.

Hace tiempo creí inventar un sistema muy floreado de hacer una doble o triple, incluso cuadruple, enseñada (Ese que vimos en el CIVAC, Patito) y me creí muy listo. Llevaba apenas un año en esto.
Un vistazo a esos tomos y se desvanecieron mis sueños de creador.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Uno. ..... Nadie debe darse cuenta de que hace.....
> 
> Dos. ....Una especie de riffle pero dejándo caer el paquete desde...
> 
> Tres. ...(¿Sabes lo que es un enfile?, porque si no sabes que es una dejada ..... .(Por cierto, yo tengo cinco libros y sé que son todas esas cosas....
> 
> PD:A mí Magic'O'Malley no me saca faltas ni de coña, jaja  8-)  :D


Tienes razón. No te saco una falta, sino 5. 

1.- cuenta de *qué* hace
2.- pero *dejando* caer
3 y 4.- *enfile? Porque* si no sabes* qué* es (el punto del cierre de interrogación tiene valor de final de frase, por lo que te sobra la coma y la siguiente palabra ha de comenzar con mayúscula).
5.- libros y sé *qué* son todas 


 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   Y eso que soy de ciencias, que si llego a ser de letras seguro que encuentro más.

PD: Y respecto a Zaapa, lo siento pero no me merece más atención.

----------


## vsalberto

No se si me estaré metiendo en camisa de once varas, pero te voy a corregir O'Malley. Yo también soy de ciencias y la otrografía no es mi fuerte, pero estaba convencido de que una de tus afirmaciones era equivocada y me temo que así es.

Según la RAE, después de un signo de interrogación de cierre, lo que no puede haber es un punto. En cambio, es posible poner una coma y en caso de hacerlo la siguiente palabra empezará con minúsculas. 

Lo que no estoy muy seguro es de que Yago haya utilizado correctamente los puntos suspensivos, pero me temo que no hay falta con la interrogación ni con la mayúscula.

PD. Yo seguro que hago más faltas cuando no me fijo, no es una crítica, pero bueno que me pareció que estaba mal y solo era para deciroslo.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> No se si me estaré metiendo en camisa de once varas, pero te voy a corregir O'Malley. Yo también soy de ciencias y la otrografía no es mi fuerte, pero estaba convencido de que una de tus afirmaciones era equivocada y me temo que así es.
> 
> Según la RAE, después de un signo de interrogación de cierre, lo que no puede haber es un punto. En cambio, es posible poner una coma y en caso de hacerlo la siguiente palabra empezará con minúsculas.


¿Camisa de once varas? !Al contrario¡ Es más, te lo agradezco mucho puesto que no hace demasiado fui corregido al respecto y por eso me he aventurado a corregir a YaGo (Quiero decir que me corrigieron un asunto similar con la interrogación argumentando de la misma forma que lo he hecho con YaGo). Así que voy a documentarme bien (No dudo de tu comentario, pero me gusta documentarme y aprender) para rebatir a quién me rebatió. En mi alegato te mencionaré en los títulos de crédito   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Gracias sinceras.

PD: Al final acabamos aprendiedo ortografía y gramática, verás.

----------


## superberis

Yo la verdad es que no soy de ciencias, soy periodista (lo cual no significa mucho...jajaja) y el minipunto va para Alberto. Después de un signo de interrogación de cierre NUNCA hay punto. Lo dice la RAE, que conste, no yo.

----------


## MJJMarkos

Bueno, y así podríamos seguir con muchisimas apreciaciones gramaticales (que no ortográficas) que ha hecho O'Malley que son erróneas. Comas, puntos, signos, mayúsculas, minúsculas, etc...

Pero para qué enmendarle la plana a él si es de los pocos que se preocupa por escribir claro, legible y entendible.

Para mi es de agradecer. Eso sí, yo no me dedicaría a hacer lo que hace él. Si veo un mensaje escrito en estilo sms, directamente paso al siguiente.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Gracias por tus comentarios Mjj. Hombre, sólo nos enzarzamos, con buen humor, los que ya nos conocemos.

En cuanto a los mensajes estilo SMS, yo prefiero, de entrada, pedirles un poco de colaboración con la legibilidad. No los salto de plano porque es posible que el emisor tenga cosas interesantes que contar y una simple mala costumbre derivada de la tecnología. Normalmente se preocupan por cambiar. 

Eso sí, al que es recalcitrante si que acabo por ignorarle, como he acabado haciendo con el 'maestro' Zaapa.   :Lol:

----------


## magomago

¿xq decis ezo , k s lq os yeba a sto ? xq ignoraisa los que scriven mal?

----------


## ignoto

Pues para ignorarle lo mencionas cosa mala.

Fdo. F.L.Z.
(Frente de Liberación ZAApatista)

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

(O'malley pasa mirando hacia otro lado, con la mirada errante, silbando disimuladamente fingiendo no ver los dos mensajes anteriores) :roll:






 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## YaGo

:-(  :-(  :-(  :-( 

Jo, ¿Quién iba a pensarlo?

Era una simple broma... (Seguro que ahora me saca más faltas)

Yo soy de ciencias también y la única manera de saber escribir es LEER. Leer muchísimo. Y no leer libros de magia (que también), sino novelas. Libros de historia, ensayos,... Ese tipo de cosas.

Ya me callo.

----------


## Salazar

Por cierto, yo podría registrar la rutina “El corrector”, así cada vez que alguien intente que 
O'Malley    no le de caza ortográficamente, tendría que pagar unos royalties. 
A lo peor, me encuentro demandado por Bill Gates, por usar su tecnología en mi favor.
 :Smile1:   :Smile1:   :Smile1:   :Smile1:  

Zaapa dijo: 




> Muchos usáis el repugnante doble corte inferior el cual no conocía, yo usaba mi técnica de triple corte en mesa, y una vez vi por la tele ese corte por primera vez y dije, "¿pero que hace, no ve que se nota mucho que acaba de poner la carta arriba?"





> ...Tras hablar con algunos magos...


La bruja Lola, Rappell, Aramis Fuster y demas frikis no cuentan




> Pues yo no tengo lector de DVD ni el susodicho canuto.





> MJJMarkos 
> 
> si quieres seguir manteniendo el orden, solo tienes q poner el primer corte a la izquierda de la mesa, el siguiente corte a la derecha, el siguiente a la derecha del ultimo y así sucesivamente, asta cortar por el break y empiezas a recoger uno encima de otro desde la izquierda a la derecha. 
> 
> ¿Esta tontería esta patentada tb en el canuto?


  :shock:  :evil:  :shock:  :x 
1-	El único fallo que yo te veo, es porque no soy ni la cuarta parte de “pofessional” (O´Malley, lo he puesto queriendo) de lo que eres tú zaapa, es que hablas sin conocimiento de causa. Si has creado algo, infórmate primero si alguien lo ha hecho antes.  
2-	¿Cómo puedes opinar de tontería y REPUGNANTE algo que ni siquiera has leído?
3-	¿Eres el único ser del planeta, que todavía usa sistema 2000, Betamax y VHS?
Por cierto, creo que para esos sistemas existió en un pasado muy remoto, no tanto para el VHS, videos de los que no necesitas un lector DVD.

Zaapa dijo: 



> Pero bueno que le vamos a hacer, estoy de acuerdo con el texto de Nether así que voy a pedir perdón por un comportamiento impropio.


*Lo único coherente que has dicho.*

----------


## MrKhaki

El contenido de esta respuesta no pretende cambiar el sentido del hilo, sino aclarar algunas informaciones que han aparecido.

Respecto al IRC y a los canales de magia: que yo sepa actualmente solo está funcionando un canal en el que se hable de magia (ilusionismo), y es el canal de MagicWorld. En dicho canal habitualmente hay 5 o 6 personas que suelen estar por el foro de MW, de la Dama Inquieta y por éste (Magia Potagia).

Respecto a que en ese canal se habla de una forma más liberal: Suponiendo que se trate del canal de MW es una afirmación completamente falsa. Si mal no recuerdo hace unos días alguien entraba en ese canal preguntando por el truco de la caja de carton de Yunke. Evidentemente en el canal de eso NO se habla abiertamente. De hecho el canal está protegido habitualmente con contraseña, salvo errores de los bots del servidor IRC-hispano.

Si bien cuando alguien llega al canal ya es conocido por los foros, o es compañero de círculo o asociación mágica de otros magos presentes en el canal, en ocasiones aparece gente que no se sabe muy bien de dónde ha salido, o cómo ha llegado a para allí. Así fue el caso de "Boson", que apareció hace unos días, y que negó estar en ningún foro (curioso, porque el acceso inicial a dicho canal es desde el foro de MW).

Su máximo interés fue preguntar por el efecto de Yunke, jurándonos y perjurándonos que su control era el mejor del mundo (eso sí, no distinguía de un salto clásico a un salto con rifleo; porque claro, Oz Pearlman no lo explica en los videos piratas de las redes p2p). La sensación que percibimos quienes habitualmente estamos en ese canal, y que pasamos a hablar en privado, era que ese sujeto "iba de sobrado".

La actitud que se toma habitualmente en el canal ante personas cuya humildad brilla por su ausencia es clara: el silencio de los presentes, pasando a hablar por privados. Es evidente que cuando en el canal estan solamente magos que ya nos conocemos se habla de un modo abierto, como lo haríamos en cualquier círculo mágico. En presencia de personas desconocidas se guarda el sigilo preciso.

En fin: "Mirad que os mando como ovejas en medio de lobos; por eso sed sagaces como serpientes y sencillos como palomas." (Mt. 9,16)

Fdo. : mrKhaki aka thEpOpE

----------


## Fujur

Ostraaaaaaaas mrkhaki! si eres thePoPe. Yo soy _Fujur_ en el irc y me acuerdo que comentamos lo de este personaje, en el irc se llamaba Boson. Te acordaras que una forma de intentar pillarle fue hacerle hablar de técnicas, curiosamente le hablamos de "el salto" y del doble corte por abajo. Ahora por aqui habla de pocas técnicas pero una es el salto, curiosa coincidencia. Solo por como habla se nota que no es un entendido. Uno que sabe no dice en mis 10 o 12 libros, dice en el libro tal o cual. Yo sere un principiante en esto de la magia pero mira hay voy poco a poco y en esta vida no me gustan los prepotentes y el sudaba prepotencia y aun así le quedaba de sobra.


Aunque fuera el mejor mago del mundo no me gusta su actitud de lo suyo es mejor sin decir el porqué claramente. Según el dice que su triple corte en mesa es "la caña de España" porque se ve menos que el doble corte, supongo que va por opiniones y creo que los dos son igual de válidos para usarlos y tienen la misma posibilidad de dejar poca sensación mágica o de que hay algo raro (no sabrán nada a ciencia cierta).

Solo decir que me he leido todo el post de una sentada (me merezco una medalla) y me sentia en la obligación de decir que también le vimos en el irc.

Por cierto mrkhaki luego me tienes que decir ese canal de magicworld o que tengo que hacer para poder entrar y eso. Me debes un video (no es X, no seais mal pensados)

Un saludo y espero que no haya muchas faltas.  ¡Que son las 2 y 10 de la mañana!

----------


## zaapa

ei calma, que yo no soy asi,

me retracto de todas y cada una de mis palabras.

solo que se fue calentando la cosa, y uno dice cosas por inercia aun 
consciente de que esta quedado como un imbecil.

perdon?     :roll:

----------


## Patito

Zaapa, por mi parte acepto tus disculpas. Entiendo que las cosa se haya calentado y se han podido sacar las cosas de madre...
De todos modos, si lees el principio de este post, ya te avisé que podías aprender bastante de mucha gente del foro, pero comportándose con humildad.
Entiendo que MJJMarkos es un poco especial (quién no lo es), y entiendo totalmente su postura: los años que lleva en el mundo de la magia le habrán hecho ver y escuchar a mucho principiante que por haber aprendido un doble lift se piensa que ya se puede comparar a Ascanio, y supongo que a personas como MJJMarkos, tras años de practicar y aprender muchísimo, esa actitud les queme. Lo entiendo.
También entiendo a muchos otros que han contestado a este post, ya que por aquí hay mucha gente que llega preguntando por tal efecto, o por preguntas de acceso a alguna zona secreta, por lo que también estamos, en general, algo quemadillos con ese tipo de gente.

Te repito lo que te dije unas páginas atrás: si realmente quieres aprender cartomagia (u otra vertiente) la gente puede ayudarte, al igual que tú también podrás ayudar. Mira, yo conocí aquí a Ignoto, y gracias a eso ahora estoy en el CIVAC, con más magos, aprendiendo y haciendo mis pinitos mágicos.

Lo dicho, por mi parte, acepto las disculpas, déjate de saltos acojonantes y si pones interés y te gusta, ya verás como puedes hacer muchas cosas.

Un saludo

P.D.: O'Malley, corrige si quieres, que como decía el anuncio: "Buscá, buscá, vos podés...". No encontrarás faltas, porque ya se ha puesto en el foro el bot ortográfico: lo activas pulsando a la vez las teclas Alt y F4 y te corrige la página...  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> ei calma, que yo no soy asi,
> 
> me retracto de todas y cada una de mis palabras.
> 
> solo que se fue calentando la cosa, y uno dice cosas por inercia aun 
> consciente de que esta quedado como un imbecil.
> 
> perdon?     :roll:


Rectificar es de...... rectificadores. (Porque no has estado muy sabio al principio, que digamos   :Smile1:  ) 

No te voy a decir nada más, porque Patito lo ha dicho bastante bien.





> P.D.: O'Malley, corrige si quieres, que como decía el anuncio: "Buscá, buscá, vos podés...". No encontrarás faltas, porque ya se ha puesto en el foro el bot ortográfico: lo activas pulsando a la vez las teclas Alt y F4 y te corrige la página...


¿Te crees que he nacido ayer?   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------

